# The N Word



## LOIE (May 31, 2017)

In light of the recent incident involving LeBron James, I would like to share some portions of *Michael Eric Dyson’s book, “Tears We Cannot Stop*,” and also add some words from my own book.

*“N*****. Admit it, beloved, that word – that abomination – is still with us. Yes, it’s ugly. Yes, it’s full of hate. And yet, a lot of you, or at least a lot of the folk you know, still think of black folk as n******.  I remember the first time I heard the white world call me “n*****.” I say white world because it was not an individual man saying that to me, mind you, even though the words came from his mouth. This man was simply repeating what he had been told about me. I was every black person he’d ever met. We were all the same. That’s what n***** meant. That’s what it still means.”*

*“And please don’t make a silly false equivalence between us. Some of you claim that black folk are racists too when they use epithets like honky, redneck, cracker, ofay, gray boy and the like. That you know that’s a lie. N***** has no rival. There is no rough or refined equivalence between the term and the many derisive references to white folks. Those terms don’t evoke singularly gruesome actions. N***** is unique because the menace implies is portable; it shows up wherever a white tongue is willing to suggest intimidation and destruction. There are no examples of black folk killing white folk en masse; terrorizing them with racial violence; shouting “cracker” as they lynch them from trees and then selling postcards to document their colossal crimes. Black folk have not enjoyed the protection of the state to carry out such misdeeds.”*

*“The state, in fact, rendered black folk even more vulnerable. White racism was the government’s science project; bigotry was its nightly homework. Evil flashed in a white face in a terrorizing crackerocracy, an exuberantly diabolic band of proud haters of black culture composed of the Klan, the White Citizens Council, neo-Confederate outfits, white nationalist groups, and the legions of unaffiliated fellow travelers. Their mottoes differed, but N***** is the rallying cry for all of them. We must effectively respond in our day to the ugly persistence of* *racism, even if its form has changed.”*

The following words are from a letter I personally received from a young black girl named Jean. She really opened my eyes to how the use of the n***** word can have a devastating effect: 

“Dee, the other day I was on a bus and a little white boy spat at me and called me a n*****. Tears came to my eyes. Why must I be called a n*****? I remember the day I Iooked up that word in the dictionary and it said it meant ignorant. I know I’m not ignorant. But if you look up that word in the revised edition it means, Black Americans, Negroes.  Why?  The walls of anger are getting stronger. I’m tired of trying to love those people. I’m tired of trying to get their education. Dee, as I write this letter I’m in tears. Because I’m writing to you knowing you don’t understand. Getting angry at myself. Hating myself because I’m turning away from God. It’s like I’m second best to him. Hey, wait a minute, those white people are first. Praying to him, wanting him to answer my prayers. Wondering does God love white people more than us. We been the white man’s slaves. Most of our women been their whores. Did God look down on us? Dee, the only desire I have is to die. You know, the first child I have I’m going to name him N***** so he won’t have to learn the hurt I have. He’ll think he’s famous The wall that I have is getting stronger. It’s going to take a miracle. But will your God even help? My mind I going through some changes it wouldn’t have to if white people would leave me alone. I need prayer. Pray for my attitude. The hatred, the pain, the discomfort, the unlovable soul that I have. Maybe God will help then. He’ll listen to you – you’re white!”

I grew up in Missouri and I can not, to this day, remember anything positive being said about black people. I was taught they were dirty, lazy, oversexed and violent. I was told to stay away from them, not to associate with them at all. I heard them called N***** all the time and heard my family say, "They want everything handed to them on a silver platter."  This was what was put into my head. And it pretty much stayed there until I met a black man who contradicted every single one of those stereotypes. Thank God I met Henry and since then, the many, many positive black folks who opened my eyes and heart to the truth. I look at things this way. We either recognize racism and the use of the N word for what they are and try to combat them - or we don't. I choose to try.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 31, 2017)

Yet the fact is the following is racist: * Some of you claim that black folk are racists too when they use epithets like honky, redneck, cracker, ofay, gray boy and the like.  *Asking for a pass on what is racism is like a Trumper asking for a pass on Alt Facts.  There is no Alt Racism, guys, for any of us, regardless of color.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 31, 2017)

Actually I have not heard it in a long time.

And when I have the brotha's were using it at each otha.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (May 31, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> In light of the recent incident involving LeBron James, I would like to share some portions of *Michael Eric Dyson’s book, “Tears We Cannot Stop*,” and also add some words from my own book.
> 
> *“N*****. Admit it, beloved, that word – that abomination – is still with us. Yes, it’s ugly. Yes, it’s full of hate. And yet, a lot of you, or at least a lot of the folk you know, still think of black folk as n******.  I remember the first time I heard the white world call me “n*****.” I say white world because it was not an individual man saying that to me, mind you, even though the words came from his mouth. This man was simply repeating what he had been told about me. I was every black person he’d ever met. We were all the same. That’s what n***** meant. That’s what it still means.”*
> 
> ...




I am confused, what do the stars "**" mean?

What is this N-word?


----------



## Godboy (May 31, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > In light of the recent incident involving LeBron James, I would like to share some portions of *Michael Eric Dyson’s book, “Tears We Cannot Stop*,” and also add some words from my own book.
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yet the fact is the following is racist: * Some of you claim that black folk are racists too when they use epithets like honky, redneck, cracker, ofay, gray boy and the like.  *Asking for a pass on what is racism is like a Trumper asking for a pass on Alt Facts.  There is no Alt Racism, guys, for any of us, regardless of color.



Not so much. There are a lot of things that came about because people were thought of as the n word that have not because of these words. Besides had the n word never been created, these words would not have been also. You reap what you sow and it seems that simple principle escapes some of the whites who frequent this forum.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 6, 2017)

If words hurt you, you are a pussy.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> If words hurt you, you are a pussy.



Really white boy?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > If words hurt you, you are a pussy.
> ...


yes


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



How about the laws and policies created by a belief of inferiority/inhumanity of people described by that word?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


That stuff is long over with. Blacks can get whatever they want. Grow up.
You let people get to you. If you don't let them, their ignorant words wont matter.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > If words hurt you, you are a pussy.
> ...



Dat's right nigga. If words hurt you, you are a pussy.

S'ok, you can call me cracka. I am a cracker.

Did you know there were black crackers? 

First, you should probly learn what a cracker is.

The Black Cowboys Of Florida


^Black crackers


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yet the fact is the following is racist: * Some of you claim that black folk are racists too when they use epithets like honky, redneck, cracker, ofay, gray boy and the like.  *Asking for a pass on what is racism is like a Trumper asking for a pass on Alt Facts.  There is no Alt Racism, guys, for any of us, regardless of color.
> ...


Not so fast.  Alt Racism like Alt Rightism is a perversion of the Civil Rights Movement and the Conservative movement in America.

You Alt Racists will get hammered down your throats (metaphorically, I would hope) if you keep it up.  The Alt Righties have found out they don't like the response when they get violent.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 6, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Easy to hide behind the screen, handwringer.

You say that on the streets of Shreveport or Salt Lake City, you will get your chops busted.  And don't even think of pulling a hand gun.  The point of the mountain or The Farm is not where anyone wants to spend the rest of your life.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 6, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I say nigga in the cut while bbqing in the middle of the PJs.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2017)

I hear Black people constantly call each other n!gger during regular conversation all of the time whenever I go into the city on business.

Yet they claim the word is extremely hurtful and offensive. But only if they hear a non black person utter the word.  ....      ....


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 6, 2017)

Sheet man, us white folks call each other names also, yet we don't whine about.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 6, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Yup, you wannabee would web warriah.  You ain't nothing.

This is what Marion thinks will happen.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 6, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> I hear Black people constantly call each other n!gger during regular conversation all of the time whenever I go into the city on business.
> 
> Yet they claim the word is extremely hurtful and offensive. But only if they hear a non black person utter the word.  ....      ....


Did somebody steal your prayer rug again?

Quit whining.  Blacks getta black.  You don't.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> I hear Black people constantly call each other n!gger during regular conversation all of the time whenever I go into the city on business.
> 
> Yet they claim the word is extremely hurtful and offensive. But only if they hear a non black person utter the word.  ....      ....



Yep that's the rule. Follow it or get your ass whipped. I .don't use the word personally.  Whites when they use the word they don't mean good things. Now why the lot of you get so butt hurt because you can't call someone a racial slur says a lot about you.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I hear Black people constantly call each other n!gger during regular conversation all of the time whenever I go into the city on business.
> ...


Weak snowflakes hate individuality


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I hear Black people constantly call each other n!gger during regular conversation all of the time whenever I go into the city on business.
> ...



^Says the biggest black racist on USMB.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



This has nothing to do with individuality. Look at al you whining white folks here complaining in thread after thread when someone accurately talks about what whites have done. Then you get you sphincters tight when the word white is used and you all holler in unison about somebody being a racist. Yet here your pink ass is talking about individuality. You're a joke.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Yep that's the rule. Follow it or get your ass whipped. I .don't use the word personally.  Whites when they use the word they don't mean good things. Now why the lot of you get so butt hurt because you can't call someone a racial slur says a lot about you.


Doesn't bother me if black people want to call each other n!gger.

In fact, I think it's kinda funny.   ....


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



According to who?

You?

Like you matter as a member of the human race.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep that's the rule. Follow it or get your ass whipped. I .don't use the word personally.  Whites when they use the word they don't mean good things. Now why the lot of you get so butt hurt because you can't call someone a racial slur says a lot about you.
> ...



Apparently it does or you would not be in here crying about it.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


How do you know I did that you fucking retard?
Yes, individuality has everything to do with what people say? Do you understand what the word means?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


that post sure says a lot about you


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




And just what is it that disqualifies me in your eyes, brother?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Yes I do and your comment has nothing to do with it.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



What that post shows is my absolute disdain for a racist asshole


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Your racism. And we aren't brothers.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You looking in the mirror and projecting onto me, guy?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



We're all brothers in Christ.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



No.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



You have to be in Christ first and you are not there.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Posting this so you and others can observe the level of your derp:

Why would black people in 2017 be bothered by racism?









Face it, Mongo, you are derp!

Where did you get the conclusion I'm racist?


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 6, 2017)

poor ******* can dish it out but can't take it

vino noir


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Why would black people in 2017 be bothered by racism?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

squeeze berry said:


> poor ******* can dish it out but can't take it
> 
> vino noir



No the quote is wrong.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jun 6, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> In light of the recent incident involving LeBron James, I would like to share some portions of *Michael Eric Dyson’s book, “Tears We Cannot Stop*,” and also add some words from my own book.
> 
> *“N*****. Admit it, beloved, that word – that abomination – is still with us. Yes, it’s ugly. Yes, it’s full of hate. And yet, a lot of you, or at least a lot of the folk you know, still think of black folk as n******.  I remember the first time I heard the white world call me “n*****.” I say white world because it was not an individual man saying that to me, mind you, even though the words came from his mouth. This man was simply repeating what he had been told about me. I was every black person he’d ever met. We were all the same. That’s what n***** meant. That’s what it still means.”*
> 
> ...


*If you buy your story you need to read the History of North Carolina you made an error in you ramble. *


----------



## MikeK (Jun 11, 2017)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > If words hurt you, you are a pussy.
> ...


Maybe not a _pussy," but a sympathy-seeking egotist who just loves having something to tell White people they are forbidden to do.  Because in the real world the word n!gger no longer has any potent or significant meaning -- except perhaps to one who thinks of himself as a n!gger and is consumed by self-loathing.  

"The American negro will not be truly free until the word n!gger no longer troubles him.  Because the striking of chains and the death of Jim Crow does not free the mind."_


----------



## MikeK (Jun 11, 2017)

IM2 said:


> How about the laws and policies created by a belief of inferiority/inhumanity of people described by that word?


Do you think Mark Twain, Joseph Conrad and Charles Dickens were referring to inferiority and inhumanity when they used the word, _n!gger?_

What does the word mean to you? 

How do you define that word? 

What is the origin of the word? 

If you are Black, do you think of yourself as a _n!gger?_

Do you think there is a significant difference between using that word as a direct personal insult and using it in a rhetorical, historical, literary, reportorial or humorous context?


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 11, 2017)

Nematodes?

What's so wrong with that word?


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jun 11, 2017)

Dan Stubbs said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > In light of the recent incident involving LeBron James, I would like to share some portions of *Michael Eric Dyson’s book, “Tears We Cannot Stop*,” and also add some words from my own book.
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 11, 2017)

Well I'm a cracker, and I grew up in the south, my black friends call me cracker and sometimes I call them nigga,

That's just how it is heanh.

As for racist stuff, where I'm at it ain't that bad.

I am a cracker, I take zero offense. Bitch, I eat swamp cabbage, fuck you.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 12, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Well I'm a cracker, and I grew up in the south, my black friends call me cracker and sometimes I call them nigga,
> 
> That's just how it is heanh.
> 
> ...


I wonder if Blacks who make such a big deal about Whites use of the word _n!gger_ realize the retarding effect their stupid and arbitrary _prohibition_ has on real and substantive integration.  I can understand a Black person being offended if a White person calls him a n!gger.  But this Bill Maher shit-storm is a big step backward.

Bill Maher is an archetypal Liberal who always has stood against racial and ethnic discrimination.  So for a couple of sympathy-seeking bullshit artists like Ice Cube and M.E. Dyson to turn on him the way they did deserves the designation, N!ggers, with a capital N.  There was no way Maher could defend himself against their cheap-shot attack without adding fuel to the fire they and others like them have started and stoked.

But I'm sure I'm not the only White person who has been negatively impressed and appreciably alienated by it.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 12, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm a cracker, and I grew up in the south, my black friends call me cracker and sometimes I call them nigga,
> ...



Bill Maher is a California Jew.

He makes nobody's world around here go 'round in any kind of way whatsoever.


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 12, 2017)

I can relate because there are many hurtful racial slurs for roma.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 12, 2017)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > How about the laws and policies created by a belief of inferiority/inhumanity of people described by that word?
> ...



Yes I do think those men used that word to denote inferiority and inhumanity.

I  don't need some white m-f to ask me questions about this word. .I am not answering any questions about this word. I said what I did about the word and I am standing by it.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 12, 2017)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Really white boy?


----------



## MikeK (Jun 12, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Yes I do think those men used that word to denote inferiority and inhumanity.


Most of the Black Africans delivered to slave dealers in America were originally purchased by the Arab, Dutch and Portuguese traders from their Black African captors in "slave castles" located on the coastal region of the *Niger* river.  The actual _Bills Of Lading,_ which you can see via Google search, refer to these captive Africans as _"Niger_ people," thus the mis-spelling to _n!gger,_

So much for your paranoid notion that the word refers to "inferiority" and "inhumanity."  Any such notion is rooted in your own sense of self-loathing and worthlessness.



> I  don't need some white m-f to ask me questions about this word. .I am not answering any questions about this word. I said what I did about the word and I am standing by it.


You're not answering of my questions because any attempt to answer them will impose painful realities upon you.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 12, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Bill Maher is a California Jew.
> 
> He makes nobody's world around here go 'round in any kind of way whatsoever.


Basically, I agree.  But he sometimes has an interesting show with guests whose opinions are worth hearing.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 12, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Maher is a California Jew.
> ...



Bill Maher has some sense, he's really a liberal. I have a cousin with about the same mindset.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 12, 2017)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I do think those men used that word to denote inferiority and inhumanity.
> ...



I said the word refers to inhumanity and inferiority and no sloppy piece of white trailer park trash can tell me different.

I know that as a member of this society, I bring more value than you do.

So who delivered blacks to segregation and apartheid in America?

You don't want to know the truth white boy. Because when the truth is shown t you, you start whining about somebody being a racist

.You want to ask questions about Twain and Dickens but when I say those punk ass fake founders were slave owing racists and the constitution was written based on racism, we can't talk about the past.

So go fuck yourself.


----------



## miketx (Jun 12, 2017)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Then why do so many ********* say it all the time?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2017)

.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> So who delivered blacks to segregation and apartheid in America?
> 
> [...]


Other Blacks did.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 19, 2017)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > So who delivered blacks to segregation and apartheid in America?
> ...


And Europeans and Arabs.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 19, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> I can relate because there are many hurtful racial slurs for roma.


"Hurtful," you say.  By "racial slurs?"   Words.  You can be _hurt_ by words?  

Please provide examples of words one can use to _hurt_ you -- and explain how and why this is possible.  

I recall my profane Dutch granny saying, _"Lies can't hurt but the truth can."_


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 19, 2017)

MikeK, you sound like a pompous prick.

Yes, words can hurt feelings.  Words can cause riots.  Words can cause physical injury and death.

Quit sounding like a pompous prick.


----------



## miketx (Dec 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > If words hurt you, you are a pussy.
> ...


play that funky music white boy!


----------



## miketx (Dec 19, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> MikeK, you sound like a pompous prick.
> 
> Yes, words can hurt feelings.  Words can cause riots.  Words can cause physical injury and death.
> 
> Quit sounding like a pompous prick.


Need a midol?


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 19, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> MikeK, you sound like a pompous prick.
> 
> Yes, words can hurt feelings.  Words can cause riots.  Words can cause physical injury and death.
> 
> Quit sounding like a pompous prick.



indeed, words have power. that words cannot hurt is wrong.


----------



## miketx (Dec 19, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK, you sound like a pompous prick.
> ...


Only if you let them hurt you.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 19, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Black Africans who ended up as slaves on other continents began as captives of opposing African tribes who sold their captives to slave traders, most of whom were Black.  The captives were then transported to places like America and re-sold to slave _dealers._ 

Africa is not only the birthplace of slavery, the practice continues there to this day.


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 19, 2017)

miketx said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



it comes naturally. only a robot would be immune to get hurt by words.


----------



## miketx (Dec 19, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


Sissies and girlie men.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 19, 2017)

MikeK said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


Most did, not all, and thank you for admitting that Europeans and Arabs were involved as well.


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 19, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> In light of the recent incident involving LeBron James, I would like to share some portions of *Michael Eric Dyson’s book, “Tears We Cannot Stop*,” and also add some words from my own book.
> 
> *“N*****. Admit it, beloved, that word – that abomination – is still with us. Yes, it’s ugly. Yes, it’s full of hate. And yet, a lot of you, or at least a lot of the folk you know, still think of black folk as n******.  I remember the first time I heard the white world call me “n*****.” I say white world because it was not an individual man saying that to me, mind you, even though the words came from his mouth. This man was simply repeating what he had been told about me. I was every black person he’d ever met. We were all the same. That’s what n***** meant. That’s what it still means.”*
> 
> ...


That girl can't possibly know what a white person feels being called those names. STFU


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 19, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> If words hurt you, you are a pussy.


No, if being called a derogatory word offends you, yet you call others names, STFU


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 19, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


LOL amongst other words, like the word racist.


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 19, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


All white people who disagree.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 19, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 19, 2017)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I do think those men used that word to denote inferiority and inhumanity.
> ...


You would think using the "N" word amongst themselves would be nothing but a reason to incite anger with white people, why use a word you hate to be called by white people, unless it is to start shit?


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 19, 2017)

MikeK said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


Egyptians had slaves, nobody bitching about that.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Why would you think that?


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 19, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


Why would black people want to call each other a name that they hate white people calling them?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Did you ever read _The Scarlet Letter_?


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 19, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I watched a movie with that title many years ago. But no, not read. Connection?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2017)

..................................


----------



## IM2 (Dec 19, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Why do you guys think the world revolves around whites? Why would using the word incite anger among whites and why in the fuck should we care?

I don't use the word myself.  So I don't understand what  problem racist whites have with simply not using a word you have been asked not to use. I say racist whites because you guys are the only whites who ask the question. Most whites do not  and they live quite fine without calling us that word even if blacks use it.. But you guys..... Then you start crying when you get called racists.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 19, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Why would black people want to call each other a name that they hate white people calling them?


Molly,

Blacks don't really hate White people using the word, n!gger.  The feigned anger exhibited by Blacks who hear Whites use that word has its origin in the earliest stage of Abolition.  It was the first time the liberated slave class was free to criticize Whites for _anything_ and they took full advantage of their new freedom by grossly exaggerating their response to a mere word.

We can assume that, back in 1833, if a White man addressed a former slave as _n!gger_ the offended negro was free to remind the White man, politely, and presuming there were no KKK rallies nearby, that he was no longer whatever it is that word means or implies -- (thank you).  

That was in 1833.  Since that time the American negro has managed to expand on what began as a cooperatively agreed correction in a common form of personal address, gradually transforming it into an absolute prohibition and presumptive negation of the most basic provision of the First Amendment -- the right of free speech.  What began as a polite willingness on the part of Whites to refrain from addressing a negro as _n!gger_ has evolved into an informal but unchallenged mandate _forbidding_ a White person to utter that word under any circumstances and within even the most impersonal and/or academic context.  

So a little thought makes it abundantly clear that Black people don't _hate_ use of the word n!gger by Whites.  Rather they _love_ being able to forbid them from using it.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 20, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> it comes naturally. only a robot would be immune to get hurt by words.


Tell us some words that would hurt if directed at you.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 20, 2017)

MikeK said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Why would black people want to call each other a name that they hate white people calling them?
> ...



Yes we do. You're white so don't mislead other whites into dong something stupid they end up regretting.  It's funny how you dumb asses think. If we tell you that you benefited from shit in 1833 that was too long  ago and should not be talked about. So here we have an idiot talking about if this was 1833. In 1833 we were not free. We could not give any white person the piece of our mind for saying that as we can now. If a black person then had whipped some white vis ass fir sing that, he'd end up dead. So a little thought makes it abundantly clear that  you are a fucking idiot talking stupid because you're protected by he internet. So folks understand this ain't 1833 and you can follow this fools advice all you want, but I would advise you not t, But if you think you don't have to listen to me just walk up to a black person call them that mere word and see what you get.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 20, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> I hear Black people constantly call each other n!gger during regular conversation all of the time whenever I go into the city on business.
> 
> Yet they claim the word is extremely hurtful and offensive. But only if they hear a non black person utter the word.  ....      ....




its the only thing they own, let them have it.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 20, 2017)

ninja007 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I hear Black people constantly call each other n!gger during regular conversation all of the time whenever I go into the city on business.
> ...



I think that a group of people who have basically stolen everything they have need not make comments about what others own.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 20, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



every race just about has been slaves; and for much longer- why is it only blacks constantly bitch and live of others hard work? Why do almost none finish school or get married before having kids etc etc etc?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 20, 2017)

ninja007 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



I think that a group who lived off the hard work others did for free or at reduced pay from 1618-1965 by written law should not be talking about who lived off the hard work of others. As for your last question, this lie has been long ago debunked.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 20, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Yeah, cuz you know, it's white people you worry about when you go to the money machine at night, amirite?

Forward to 7:20 in.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 20, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



Actually since I live in Kansas and if I stop in a rural town to get something I do worry about white people.

I don't listen to comedians to learn about the social condition. I listen to a comedian to laugh.

So I won't be fast forwarding to 7:20 in.

*Race, class and opportunity* 


Maybe you need to listen to this in it's entirety,


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 20, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I don't use the word either. People aren't racist for asking questions. Why is it okay for some to use it but not others? And no, the answer can't be cause it has different meanings, when the original meaning is hateful, why use a hateful word?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 20, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Translation:  


I watched the first 30 seconds and stopped after "Donate today".

I do say "nigga" every now and then. I get called a cracker daily. It's OK where I'm from, then again, I'm not from lily-white Kansas. Deys lotsa black folk 'round heanh. We're all Americans, though, ain't too many African-Americans. I've met some, they were white and spoke Dutch.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 20, 2017)

IM2 said:


> [...]
> 
> If we tell you that you benefited from shit in 1833 that was too long  ago and should not be talked about. So here we have an idiot talking about if this was 1833. In 1833 we were not free. We could not give any white person the piece of our mind for saying that as we can now.
> 
> [...]


I must confess to a brain-fart error when writing the above comment.  Rather than citing the year when Emancipation was enacted, which was 18*6*3, I mistakenly cited 1833 (the year when Britain abolished slavery).  I'd intended to specify the time when emancipated American slaves had begun to assert their liberated status -- but my careless mistake totally undermined the point I was trying to make.

Specifically, you were quite right.  In 1833 Black slaves in America had not yet become free.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 21, 2017)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...



Yeah and shortly after 1863 Jim Crow became the law of the land.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 21, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Yeah of course. The standard forum story of how the white man hardly ever uses the n word but those terrible backs are hurling racial insults at him all day long. You live in the south. America itself is lily white. I doubt if it's OK where you live. If you stopped at donation, you didn't watch he video. That was expected. So then since you can't provide a reasonable educated discussion on this matter we just won't be talking.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 21, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



You've been given the answer You don't get to make the rules on this matter nor do you get to  frame the debate relative to the words usage. For most of this nations history when whites use the word it has been meant in a derogatory manner. Now that's what whites have done. Take responsibility for the wrongs and stop trying to seek ways you can find to justify why you want to continue using the word.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 21, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You live in Kansas IM2? What part? My family is all from the Kansas/:Missouri area. Fort Scott, Wichita, Lawrence, Clinton.


----------



## TheParser (Dec 21, 2017)

In my *opinion*, we should never use ethnic epithets at any time, even in the privacy of our homes.

*****

Of course, we are human beings.

That means we are not perfect.

I witnessed the following a while back.

A man was starting to cross the street. An automobile refused to stop for him.  The pedestrian stopped in time to avoid being hit.  The pedestrian yelled at the driver "Are you crazy?" as the automobile zoomed away.

As the shaken pedestrian passed me on the sidewalk,  he looked back at the site of the incident and said (to himself)  a epithet that referred to the driver's ethnicity.

I am guessing that he normally would never use that word (especially in this very liberal city), but his anger got the better of him.

*****

I guess that everyone occasionally will lose control in times of great emotion. They might use hurtful epithets for ethnic groups, religious groups, sexual orientation groups, gender groups, etc.

In my opinion, however, whenever we take the time to  write something, there is NO  excuse to ever use epithets. (I have not read it yet, but I noticed that a member recently started a thread whose title includes an epithet for Chinese people.  I am disappointed that s/he did that.)


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 21, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No, bitch. I never said "terrible blacks hurling racial insults". See, this is where your delusion takes over. 

What I said was: 

*"It's OK where I'm from." *

*As in: "It ain't no thang". Apparently it is to your sensitive ass, sucks to be you.*

*The blacks are not "terrible", they are my friends. You are an idiot, though.*


----------



## IM2 (Dec 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I've been to all those places. I live in the Manhattan/Topeka area right now. right now.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 21, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Well I think it s a thang.  And it's not OK where you come from. .I have relatives in that pat of the nation and they don't like being called that. So you can stop trying to tell me what blacks like because you know 2 blacks who put up with you using the word. Sensitive has nothing to do with it. Understand?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 21, 2017)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So, you live in an area which has few Blacks, presumably?

Why, why, why, why, why?


----------



## Taz (Dec 21, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> In light of the recent incident involving LeBron James, I would like to share some portions of *Michael Eric Dyson’s book, “Tears We Cannot Stop*,” and also add some words from my own book.
> 
> *“N*****. Admit it, beloved, that word – that abomination – is still with us. Yes, it’s ugly. Yes, it’s full of hate. And yet, a lot of you, or at least a lot of the folk you know, still think of black folk as n******.  I remember the first time I heard the white world call me “n*****.” I say white world because it was not an individual man saying that to me, mind you, even though the words came from his mouth. This man was simply repeating what he had been told about me. I was every black person he’d ever met. We were all the same. That’s what n***** meant. That’s what it still means.”*
> 
> ...


Blacks call each other n1gger, is that also devastating? Or does it have to be a white who calls then that?


----------



## MikeK (Dec 21, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Yeah and shortly after 1863 Jim Crow became the law of the land.


I was born in Brooklyn, New York, in 1936.  The first time I ever saw an actual example of _Jim Crow_ segregation was in 1956 at  the railroad depot at Yamasee, South Carolina, while on my way to Parris Island.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 21, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


America is the most racially diverse country in the world by a country mile.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 21, 2017)

IM2 said:


> [...] For most of this nations history when whites use the word it has been meant in a derogatory manner. Now that's what whites have done. Take responsibility for the wrongs and stop trying to seek ways you can find to justify why you want to continue using the word.


Chris Rock spoke for the majority of White Americans in saying, _"I have no problem with Black people but I can't stand n!ggers."  _So if I use the word _n!gger_ when discussing the obnoxious behavior of a given group or individual, why should any and every Black person who overhears my intentionally derogatory reference take offense?

There are two distinctly different categories of Black American.  There are decent, peaceful, respectable Black people -- and there are n!ggers.  Why should anyone, Black or White, not use derogatory terms when referring to subjects who do not deserve the use of more respectful language?


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 21, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Your elitist attitude is funny. I don't get to make the rules? LOL I don't want to make the rules, I don't use the word. I asked a question.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 21, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Okay, super-sensitive snowflake.

Tell ya wut, I'll do what I do, and you can go jump off a cliff, k?

Come on down heanh and I'll take your ass to the projects for a Sunday BBQ. We'll see how long your rhetoric lasts. (Before the jits swarm ya, and my lady friends smack you silly for being a retard)


----------



## MikeK (Dec 21, 2017)

IM2 said:


> I think that a group who lived off the hard work others did for free or at reduced pay from 1618-1965 by written law should not be talking about who lived off the hard work of others. As for your last question, this lie has been long ago debunked.


Am I mistaken or are you suggesting that all White people, including contemporary Whites and Northerners, have lived off the work of others (presumably slaves)?


----------



## MikeK (Dec 21, 2017)

IM2 said:


> You've been given the answer You don't get to make the rules on this matter nor do you get to  frame the debate relative to the words usage. For most of this nations history when whites use the word it has been meant in a derogatory manner. Now that's what whites have done. Take responsibility for the wrongs and stop trying to seek ways you can find to justify why you want to continue using the word.


In that comment you apparently assume that each and every time any White person uses this forbidden word it is intentionally directed at or referring to any and all Blacks.  Am I mistaken?


----------



## MikeK (Dec 21, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Yeah and shortly after 1863 Jim Crow became the law of the land.


"Jim Crow" segregation policies were written into the laws of several but not all states.

I was born and raised in Brooklyn, New York, where a form of voluntary segregation existed.  There were no laws calling for segregation and there were a few areas, such as Park Slope and Coney Island, which were inhabited by a broad mixture of ethnicities, including some Blacks.  But for the most part the Bensonhurst area of Brooklyn was almost exclusively Italian, Flatbush was predominately Jewish, Bedford/Stuyvestant was Black, Bay Ridge was mainly Scandinavian, Ridgewood was German, the Waterfront district was divided between Italian at one end and Irish at the other.

Again, this division was entirely voluntary.  There were no rules or laws mandating either exclusion or inclusion.  Such examples of voluntary segregation have been noted by journalists and sociologists as evidence that _most_ people prefer to live among and associate with those who are most familiar to them.  There is nothing "racist" or maliciously prejudiced about it.  It is in keeping with the nature of the human animal.  Another outstanding example of this "flock" and "tribe" tendency is the _Chinatowns_ which arise in every area of the U.S. that hosts a substantial Chinese population.  The Chinese (and other Asians) are peaceful, productive, respectable people who are welcome to live wherever they choose.  But they invariably choose to form their own communities and keep to themselves.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 22, 2017)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah and shortly after 1863 Jim Crow became the law of the land.
> ...



*Jim Crow in the North*

*In Sweet Land of Liberty: The Forgotten Struggle for Civil Rights in the North (Random House, November), Thomas J. Sugrue, a professor of history and sociology at the University of Pennsylvania, lays bare the difficulty blacks have had in the North from before the first black Great Migration in the ’20s to the present.*

This 80-year chronicle of recent history is, at best, a glass-half-empty tale. 

The ’20s, as Sugrue tells it, was an era of growing hostility, as blacks moved north. Restrictive covenants blocked black entry into many neighborhoods. Schools were openly segregated. Shopkeepers and theaters displayed “whites only” signs. Sugrue writes, “Even celebrities such as Josephine Baker, Paul Robeson, Dorothy Dandridge and Marian Anderson had a hard time finding rooms and faced Jim Crow in restaurants when they toured the North.”

In the ’30s, blacks gained some voice in the Roosevelt administration, and some New Deal programs provided them relief from the Great Depression. But racism prevailed in many government programs. Federal housing agencies deemed black neighborhoods unworthy of credit, and federal officials segregated public housing. The ’30s and ’40s also saw white riots – in cities such as Chicago, Detroit and Los Angeles – aimed at restricting blacks to neighborhoods they already occupied. 

After World War II, northern cities became even more segregated as blacks moved into urban areas and whites migrated to the suburbs. Large-scale developments – such as the Levittowns in Long Island, N.Y., and Bucks County, Pa. – restricted occupancy for whites only.

Sweet Land of Liberty also takes an incomplete look at the northern courtroom struggles to attack discrimination during the ’60s and ’70s. 

Robert L. Carter, the general counsel of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP) – for whom I worked in the ’60s – believed that the U.S. Supreme Court had to apply in the North the same equal educational opportunities doctrine central to the 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision. 

The nation’s most distinguished social scientists and educators testified in northern federal courts about segregation’s harmful effects irrespective of intent, but every appeals court that considered the issue rejected the NAACP’s position, and the Supreme Court refused to review these decisions. 

*Sweet Land of Liberty argues that the North’s efforts to achieve racial equality stagnated in the ’70s and ’80s and never recovered.* Sugrue blames this on “the mismatch between social movements and the huge social problems they faced” – problems caused by “hypermobility of capital,” “the growing gap between rich and poor” and “the triumph of the market.” 

He also argues that the old national civil rights organizations – such as the NAACP – were in decline, replaced by community-oriented grassroots movements that revolved around War on Poverty programs. However, community-based activism was unable to counter structural changes, such as the loss of well-paid industrial jobs, tax policies favoring the rich and an anti-government ideology.

*Sugrue discusses the black power movement, but he has little positive to say about it. He instead sees electoral politics becoming the focus of community leaders, resulting in many blacks being elected to local and state offices. Yet many black officials – hobbled by budgetary constraints and aware of their white constituents’ concerns – could do little more then preserve the status quo. *

Jim Crow in the North

*Let me add here that whites have always tried using examples of Asians as the perfect minority who never complained and just kept quiet because whites were angry that blacks dared fight the system as they did.  But the problem with this lie is that Asians were in the black panthers and Asians fought with black civil rights groups.*

.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 22, 2017)

IM2 seems to be oblivious of the fact that there were black slaveowners. Something that destroys his delusion, yet is fact.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 22, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 seems to be oblivious of the fact that there were black slaveowners. Something that destroys his delusion, yet is fact.


He’s already explained why they owned slaves. Buy them from whites. Buy your sister or mother basically freeing them.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 22, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 seems to be oblivious of the fact that there were black slaveowners. Something that destroys his delusion, yet is fact.
> ...



That wasn't the reason.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 seems to be oblivious of the fact that there were black slaveowners. Something that destroys his delusion, yet is fact.
> ...



John Casor was not related to Anthony Johnson.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 22, 2017)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You've been given the answer You don't get to make the rules on this matter nor do you get to  frame the debate relative to the words usage. For most of this nations history when whites use the word it has been meant in a derogatory manner. Now that's what whites have done. Take responsibility for the wrongs and stop trying to seek ways you can find to justify why you want to continue using the word.
> ...


Cool black people will explain that you can use the n word but use it with caution. If you feel comfortable saying it around the people surrounding you go for it.

We use it a lot at poker. That and Jew. I’ve been busted by blacks and Jews calling someone else a ni@@er or Jew and they took offense. They really shouldn’t have because I wasn’t talking to them.

But I was using the terms to mean negative connotation towards the person who just won money from me. So I can see how they’d take offense. I wasn’t saying “my nigga” in a positive way. But still I didn’t mean anything by it and they are snowflakes. 

It’s be like if someone raped a guy in front of me and someone called the rapist a fucking Greek. I wouldn’t like that


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 22, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


He was his bro?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2017)

Leave it to a liberal to say something like "_cool_ black people say..." and be completely unaware of the racist connotations. Fucking idiot hypocrites.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 22, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Leave it to a liberal to say something like "_cool_ black people say..." and be completely unaware of the racist connotations. Fucking idiot hypocrites.


I should have said all black people.


----------



## Taz (Dec 22, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Leave it to a liberal to say something like "_cool_ black people say..." and be completely unaware of the racist connotations. Fucking idiot hypocrites.


Why, black people can't be cool? Or whites just can't quote them?


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 22, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 seems to be oblivious of the fact that there were black slaveowners. Something that destroys his delusion, yet is fact.
> ...


That is called a bullshit theory he pulled out of his ass, idiot.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 22, 2017)

IM2 said:


> [...]
> 
> *Sugrue discusses the black power movement, but he has little positive to say about it. He instead sees electoral politics becoming the focus of community leaders, resulting in many blacks being elected to local and state offices. Yet many black officials – hobbled by budgetary constraints and aware of their white constituents’ concerns – could do little more then preserve the status quo. *
> 
> Jim Crow in the North


My comment refers to my personal observation and experience as a born and bred New York City resident for the past eighty-one years.  In all that time I have never seen a sign or symbol, or overheard a statement, or witnessed an action which in any way suggested an ethnicity-based restriction
or exclusion.  According to Sugrue's commentary, certain _Jim Crow_-type restrictions and exclusions arose in the North following the Black migration of the 1920s.  As a White Northerner I can understand the reason for this reaction -- and I'll tell you why.

Shortly after the Civil Rights Act was passed in 1964, allowing citizens of any state to move to any other state and to apply for (federally subsidized) public assistance if need be.  I'm recalling front-page photos of massive crowds of Blacks pouring off buses at the East Side Greyhound terminal, many carrying rope-tied suitcases and/or stuffed pillowcases.  Predictably, and not surprisingly, street crime statistics rose sharply after 1964.

It wasn't long after 1964 that ordinary Northern Whites began complaining about confrontations with aggressively hostile Blacks, many of whom seem to be getting even for their experience in the Jim Crow South.  So if there have been examples of anti-Black disposition by Northern Whites following a migration of Southern Blacks who can blame those Whites?


*



			Let me add here that whites have always tried using examples of Asians as the perfect minority who never complained and just kept quiet because whites were angry that blacks dared fight the system as they did.  But the problem with this lie is that Asians were in the black panthers and Asians fought with black civil rights groups.
		
Click to expand...

*Again, I have never seen or heard an Asian, especially a Chinese, engaged in any sort of "racism" protest.  And if one of two oddball Asian malcontents have joined the Black Panthers I have never seen one -- and I doubt you will find any other Whites who have.  On the contrary, Asians have always complained about being assaulted and robbed by Blacks.


Here is just one example.  Many more available on YouTube via keywords:  "Black on Asian violence.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 22, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


A born liar will find an excuse for anything and everything.  It's a skill.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 22, 2017)

MikeK said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


An idiot doesn’t know he’s wrong.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 22, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> John Casor was not related to Anthony Johnson.


True.  It's also true that there were many Black slave owners.

The following is excerpted from Wikipedia's research of this issue:

_"*William Ellison Jr., born April Ellison, (c. April 1790 – December 5, 1861) was a cotton gin maker and blacksmith in South Carolina, a free African American and former slave who achieved considerable success in business before the American Civil War. He eventually became a major planter and one of the medium property owners, and the wealthiest black property owner in the state. He held 40 slaves at his death and more than 1,000 acres of land. From 1830-1865 he and his sons were the only free blacks in Sumter County, South Carolina to own slaves. The county was largely devoted to cotton plantations and the majority population were slaves.*_*"*

William Ellison - Wikipedia

Certain information which is carefully ignored by Black race pimps and proponents of blind hatred of Whites includes the fact that all Whites who owned slaves were not necessarily cruel to them.


----------



## Mickiel (Dec 27, 2017)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




This is interesting , notice;

I would be the most insulted according to which White person called me the N word. In my view, the speaker can actually make it worse, just because of who they are. I would really be insulted if TNHarley called me the N word. If Marion Morrison did it, its according to how he did it. If IM2 did it I could over look that, because of who he or she is.

But in my opinion, individuality does factor into it.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



No. It's called documented historical fact.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > John Casor was not related to Anthony Johnson.
> ...



Well no, this is not ignored. We know blacks owned slaves.  But you see there is a fundamental dishonesty in whites who try making this argument. Number 1, did blacks make slavery legal in the United States? No, whites did.

2. The number of black slave owners were very small.

*So what do the actual numbers of black slave owners and their slaves tell us? In 1830, the year most carefully studied by Carter G. Woodson, about 13.7 percent (319,599) of the black population was free. Of these, 3,776 free Negroes owned 12,907 slaves, out of a total of 2,009,043 slaves owned in the entire United States, so the numbers of slaves owned by black people over all was quite small by comparison with the number owned by white people. In his essay, " '**The Known World' of Free Black Slaveholders**," Thomas J. Pressly, using Woodson's statistics, calculated that 54 (or about 1 percent) of these black slave owners in 1830 owned between 20 and 84 slaves; 172 (about 4 percent) owned between 10 to 19 slaves; and 3,550 (about 94 percent) each owned between 1 and 9 slaves. Crucially, 42 percent owned just one slave.*

https://www.theroot.com/did-black-people-own-slaves-1790895436

This is information ignored by white race pimps, race baiters and proponents of blind hatred of non whites. Also what they want to claim is that somehow slavery was not cruel. That some white slave owners were actually good to their slaves. That's crazy. "He refused another human freedom but he was good to them while he did it."


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 28, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


See? People LET words hurt them. I wish people would grow the fuck up :/


----------



## MikeK (Dec 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Well no, this is not ignored. We know blacks owned slaves.  But you see there is a fundamental dishonesty in whites who try making this argument. Number 1, did blacks make slavery legal in the United States? No, whites did.


Slavery was never _made_ legal in the U.S., either by Blacks or Whites, because it was not illegal when Black Africans enslaved their countrymen and sold them to Arab, Portuguese, and Dutch slave traders who transported them to America and elsewhere.  You need to acknowledge that Africa is the birthplace of slavery and is the only place in the modern world where the practice continues to this day. 

The simple fact is slavery was perfectly legal in the U.S. until *Whites made it illegal* via the Emancipation Proclamation.


----------



## Mickiel (Dec 29, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




That's the real thing Harley, I grew up around people like yourself who spit words out of their mouths with hardcore impunity to other races. With a creative laser like knife that cut the listeners up like they were dead meat. We learned the beginning of hate, how to defend ourselves, how to actually see a hateful heart inside of a person just by their words. And how to notice one of the most dangerous things to happen to the human language; the perversion of our best way of communication. People like yourself that use their talents to create words that rot out language and get planted into the ears of our youth, who then allow it to creep into their consciousness , where it takes root and comes out of their mouths. This vicious cycle of foolishness just creates a life of its own, and now America is known for its stupid , nasty , vile way of language, and its spreading into all nations.

The life of one word, one seed, planted into our reality and into our world. Instead  of inspiration , we keep getting lies, hate, racism, fear and words that wreck our chance to build each other up.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 29, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


AGAIN, if you let someones words hurt you, ESPECIALLY over something you cant control, you have *a lot more problems* that mean words being pointed in your direction.
But your delusional utopia sounds amazing.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



Then why do black people call each other the N word?  I mean, it is really pervasive, in their music, etc.  It is like your culture is trying to keep slavery alive or something?  Like, you say that so that you never move on from what happened a hundred or so years ago?  I understand that you may face some prejudicial behavior by some people, but there are going to be ignorant people in the world.  For the MOST part, white people do not want to harm you in any way, so?  You complain about outliers is all, and you have plenty of your own outliers too.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


He has already stated how he picks and chooses when to be outraged. Maybe if i didnt use harsh language, i would be able to say ****** too 
This whole thing is like a big fucking joke lol


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2017)

Most of the white people who live in America and call themselves Americans today had nothing to do with slavery in America and didn't even have ancestors who lived in this country at the time of slavery.  Most people LEGALLY immigrated here at some time between slavery days and nowadays.  So?  Who are you so angry at and why?


----------



## Mickiel (Dec 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Most of the white people who live in America and call themselves Americans today had nothing to do with slavery in America and didn't even have ancestors who lived in this country at the time of slavery.  Most people LEGALLY immigrated here at some time between slavery days and nowadays.  So?  Who are you so angry at and why?





Chris its the ideal of racism that immigrated here , and the idea is what keeps it alive in our world. For example, we may kill most of the terrorist  and physically move them out of countries ;  but its the " Ideal" of terror that can live in the consciousness  of people, which will keep it alive.

What hurts our race is the idea that Whites are better than Blacks
The idea that Blacks are inbred criminals and thus need " Extra policing."
WE have to live with the " Thought that Older White women need to fear Black men", as if we are going to hurt them or rob them. WE have to suffer from that White woman who is in charge of human resources dept. that "decides" to over look the Black people who apply for the jobs, because she " Think" the Blacks will cause trouble. These Whites, who had nothing to do with slavery, still have "  Slave mentality", and inherited that " Thinking" right out of the air. The Whites that are not prejudiced  simply reject those thoughts.

As far as the Blacks who use the N word, each has a reason for doing it. It ranges from learning from listening , to belittle,  hate for some, its used as affection for others, to some, like myself, its a meaningless term. I had to " Unlearn it", but it took 40 years of blindly using it, before I woke up; but the society conversing about it is what changed my mind. Just like we are talking about it now, this is how I learned and realized that I needed to rid the term from my vocab.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Most of the white people who live in America and call themselves Americans today had nothing to do with slavery in America and didn't even have ancestors who lived in this country at the time of slavery.  Most people LEGALLY immigrated here at some time between slavery days and nowadays.  So?  Who are you so angry at and why?



So? Your asses did not live here on July 4th, 1776 and you celebrate it every year. On top of that there were 100 years after slavery of more apartheid that did last into my lifetime and has impacted yours. On top of that there is continuing racism going on today by whites. So the argument is far beyond slavery and slavery is not the only issue. So why are you so dumb?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 30, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



So I guess the *WORDS* on the constitution don't mean anything.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Why do whites call each other wops,, guineas, dagos and micks? If I walked into any of those communities and called anyone such I would deservedly get pounded maybe to death. But for some odd reason a section of dumb ass whites pretend they are confused as to why we don't want whites using the n word.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 30, 2017)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well no, this is not ignored. We know blacks owned slaves.  But you see there is a fundamental dishonesty in whites who try making this argument. Number 1, did blacks make slavery legal in the United States? No, whites did.
> ...



Africa is a continent with different countries  existing therein. So maybe yo go bone up on how things happened in reality before yo come back with that same dumb half truth about Africans selling their own countrymen. I am not really talkig all tat much about slavery, I am more concerned with the oden continuing racism og whites in America.

The US  was not abiding or bound by any African nations law so slavery was made legal in the US by whites until the emancipation proclamation was signed the 1860's. You talk abut whites making it illegal, but blacks were never allowed representation to vote against or make any decision regarding the matter. So again your argument is weak and disingenuous. You are an amateur her Mike and you are up against a person who has and continues studying these things. Repeating some crap you read on a white supremacist site ain't going to cut it.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the white people who live in America and call themselves Americans today had nothing to do with slavery in America and didn't even have ancestors who lived in this country at the time of slavery.  Most people LEGALLY immigrated here at some time between slavery days and nowadays.  So?  Who are you so angry at and why?
> ...




Because it happens all the time, perhaps?

Like this:
 "We didn't do nothing"
Chicago teens laugh as they slap and taunt elderly man on subway | Daily Mail Online

Brooklyn youths attack couple in car in racial attack: cops
Elderly woman remains critical after she was beaten, set ablaze


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



I don't know any Italian who would call another Italian a "WOP" or a "guinea."  That is not what white people do.  We don't use these words in our songs.  The only time you might hear those words is from a comedian making jokes.  You are highly dishonest.  This is just one reason why I mostly avoid reading your posts.  You are childish, immature, a liar, and a bigot.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



They call each other "paisan"


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Dec 30, 2017)

When Blacks stop using the term to refer to themselves and each other maybe Whites will begin to think Blacks honestly find the term offensive.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the white people who live in America and call themselves Americans today had nothing to do with slavery in America and didn't even have ancestors who lived in this country at the time of slavery.  Most people LEGALLY immigrated here at some time between slavery days and nowadays.  So?  Who are you so angry at and why?
> ...



It is the date of independence of my country from the Brits.  There would be no America without it, dumbass.  

So, take your issue up with those whites.  Leave other people alone, you nuisance.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Apparently they do not, as I have never heard anyone use either of those terms.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2017)

I hear the N word probably 6 times daily, and it's never uttered by a white person, but by other black people.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What terms have you heard?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



You don't think I'm going to sit here and make a list, do you?  The point is that most people aren't going around calling each other names which they CLAIM are derogatory in their every day interactions except for black people.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes, I hear it all the time.

"Paisan" is not even derogatory, I think it means "fellow countryman". Kinda like when my friends call me cracker.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Well I've never heard it, not once, but I do hear the N word all the time.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's usually only used by Italian men. I've never heard an Italian woman say it. Ever..hmm..and I do mean ever.
May be something to that.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I'm talking about going about your normal daily routine, listening to the radio, small casual talk, hearing other people talking.  I don't hear white people regularly calling each other "cracker" or any other such racist terms.  I DO hear black people calling each other "*******."  I hear it on the radio, I hear it on TV, I read it/hear it on the internet, I hear it directly out of their mouths.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2017)

If white people call each other derogatory racial names, it is usually in jest or maybe because they are in a fight even.  Black people use it as a greeting and use it often in just regular conversation.  "Yo ******!  My ****** said . . .   That ****** over there . . . "  I sometimes wonder if they even have names!  

You see what I am talking about?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> I hear Black people constantly call each other n!gger during regular conversation all of the time whenever I go into the city on business.
> 
> Yet they claim the word is extremely hurtful and offensive. But only if they hear a non black person utter the word.  ....      ....



Black people are allowed to use the N word, white people are not

Chris Rock said it best

Two fat girls are allowed to joke about how fat they are......if a skinny girl does it, it is just plain mean
Two poor people are allowed to joke about how poor they are......if a rich person does it, it is just plain mean

Same goes for the N word


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I hear Black people constantly call each other n!gger during regular conversation all of the time whenever I go into the city on business.
> ...



Except they don't just say it as a joke.  They use it as a greeting and that is how they refer to one another.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Probably because you don't live where there's a bunch of crackers.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I do.  I live in a small city in Massachusetts.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Crackers don't come from Massachusetts.  No sir.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



A cracker is just a derogatory word for a white person.  There are tons of white people where I live.  I don't know what it is you are trying to argue about with me this morning.  Maybe you can be more clear and just SAY what you disagree with instead of playing these silly games?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Crackers really are indigenous to only 3 states, none are Massachusetts.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



It means "white trash" which exist in every state.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Not where I'm from. Where I'm from, it involves whips and cows. There were quite a few black crackers, too, many were runaway slaves.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Went right over your head didn't it?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No.  In your post, you specifically referred to "jokes."  When a black person sees another black person, and they are having a serious discussion and calling each other and other black people "*******", they are not joking.  They are not comedians.  They are not even trying to be funny.  

Are you going to laugh and say, "ha ha, you just called him a ****** and that is funny!"    If they feel the term is SO derogatory and insulting, then why would they call each other that on a regular basis and as part of just regular conversation?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



OK.....let me put it in terms you can understand

Two fat girls can greet each other....Hi Fatty
If a skinny girl does it......it is just plain mean

Get it now?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I've never heard two fat girls speak to one another in that way.  You are so full of it that you literally stink.  Any fat girl would probably be quite angry if any other woman called her "fatty" unless it was a good friend and she knew it was only a joke.  Fat people don't go around calling each other "fatties."  So quit being such a dishonest POS.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 30, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> *Some of you claim that black folk are racists too when they use epithets like honky, redneck, cracker, ofay, gray boy and the like. *.




Or you cam grow the fuck up, become an actual adult instead of a perpetual child and take the same responsibility for your own behavior that you require in others.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Well, if you are trying to make jokes, then you really need to work on your delivery because you are not very funny at all.  
  Don't quit your day job.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> [...]
> 
> "Paisan" is not even derogatory, I think it means "fellow countryman".
> 
> [...]


You're right.  It's a friendly greeting among Italians.  In fact there are a number of Italian restaurants and pizzerias in New York and New Jersey named _"Paisano's."_


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Black people are *allowed* to use the N word, white people are not.


_"Allowed?"  By whom?

And while we're at it, what exactly does the word, n!gger, mean?_


----------



## Mickiel (Dec 30, 2017)

When people use silly terms to call each other its called ignorance, and no race is alone in their guilt of doing that. If one thinks the Black race is alone in their ignorance, then your ignorant for thinking that way.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2017)

MikeK said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Black people are *allowed* to use the N word, white people are not.
> ...


Society my friend....society

The word is meant to degrade a race of humans, instil second class status, demean and insult


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Again, what exactly does the word, _"n!gger,"_ mean?  I'm asking for its specific _meaning,_ its definition, not its presumed purpose.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2017)

MikeK said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Do tell...do tell
Then I can mock you


----------



## LOIE (Dec 30, 2017)

MikeK said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


Here's what came up on a google search: a contemptuous term for a black or dark-skinned person. Then here's the definition of contemptuous: showing contempt; scornful.

Both clearly show that the definition and its use are to show contempt for dark-skinned people. Our country has a history of showing contempt for dark-skinned people and unfortunately, many individuals still do.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





Which one?


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Do tell...do tell
> Then I can mock you


Do tell -- what?

I asked you twice to tell us what the word, _"n!gger,"_ means and this is your answer?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 30, 2017)

MikeK said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Do tell...do tell
> ...




It's their cutesy pet name for themselves? N!igger short for Negro which originally was supposed to be the color for black?


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Here's what came up on a google search: a contemptuous term for a black or dark-skinned person. Then here's the definition of contemptuous: showing contempt; scornful.
> 
> Both clearly show that the definition and its use are to show contempt for dark-skinned people. Our country has a history of showing contempt for dark-skinned people and unfortunately, many individuals still do.


Here is what my Merriam Webster has to say:

_*1 usually offensive; see usage paragraph below : a black person.

2 usually offensive; see usage paragraph below : a member of any dark-skinned race.

3 : a member of a socially disadvantaged class of persons <it's time for somebody to lead all of America's ******* . . . all the people who feel left out of the political process — Ron Dellums>*_

What we see above, as is seen in the vast majority of standard and advanced dictionaries, consists mainly of vague and loosely opinion-based reportage rather than any etymological root origin of this common but controversial word.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2017)

Gracie said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nah that's not it.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what came up on a google search: a contemptuous term for a black or dark-skinned person. Then here's the definition of contemptuous: showing contempt; scornful.
> ...



And why are we really having this discussion? We all know what the word means. There is no positive connotation to it. Why do you white people have trouble recognizing this? I'm going to tell you that it's not  word whites should practice saying to people of color. Nobody here has start a thread questioning any derogatory word used for whites and we don't ask all these stupid ass questions about why we can't use them. We just don't use them. Why is it that you whites can't do the same mother fucking thing?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> In light of the recent incident involving LeBron James, I would like to share some portions of *Michael Eric Dyson’s book, “Tears We Cannot Stop*,” and also add some words from my own book.
> 
> *“N*****. Admit it, beloved, that word – that abomination – is still with us. Yes, it’s ugly. Yes, it’s full of hate. And yet, a lot of you, or at least a lot of the folk you know, still think of black folk as n******.  I remember the first time I heard the white world call me “n*****.” I say white world because it was not an individual man saying that to me, mind you, even though the words came from his mouth. This man was simply repeating what he had been told about me. I was every black person he’d ever met. We were all the same. That’s what n***** meant. That’s what it still means.”*
> 
> ...



Delores you have a good heart.  You are a good and decent person. But I wish you had not started this thread trying to get these fucked up deplorables to understand how it feels to have that word said. They are not  ever going to understand. All they want to do is freely use the word and freely practice their fucked up racism.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 31, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



I never hear white people say the N word.  Only black people say it to each other.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 31, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



You don't think I'm going to announce where I live, do you?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 31, 2017)

Oh wait, I take that back.  There are some white teens that say it to each other too.  They imagine it is "cool" to be a gansta, while they are middle class or rich suburban kids.    I used to know a kid who called all his friends "*******" and dressed like Tupac.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Yeah I know. And that's why you are all in here debating about using a word you never use. Who in the hell do you think you are talking to? Tell that lie to your kids.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Oh wait, I take that back.  There are some white teens that say it to each other too.  They imagine it is "cool" to be a gansta, while they are middle class or rich suburban kids.    I used to know a kid who called all his friends "*******" and dressed like Tupac.



Stop lying OK?


----------



## Taz (Dec 31, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I call you all n1ggers all the time around my house, I wouldn't say it in public, because only n1ggers are allowed to use that word in public.


----------



## Taz (Dec 31, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Btw, why do you n1ggers call us white peeps "cracker"? Does that mean anything?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 31, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Where do you go that you hear white people using that term?  You must live in a ghetto or something.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 31, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



Just like you, what I'm interpreting from all of this is just one underlying question that they are asking:

"You all use the word towards each other, so why are you bothered by us using it"?

Speaking for myself, I do not associate with anyone who uses that term, nor do I allow it in my household. And truthfully, no one in my circle of friends allows it either. So at best I think it is an exaggeration when some here say they hear it "daily".


----------



## Taz (Dec 31, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


So you’re a pacified n1gger, that’s the best kind.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 31, 2017)

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




When I determine what "kind" of dunce you are, I will get back to you.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 31, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



My guess is that you speak that way from the safety of your home to avoid getting your "pink" ass beaten to a "dark blue" pulp.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 31, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > In light of the recent incident involving LeBron James, I would like to share some portions of *Michael Eric Dyson’s book, “Tears We Cannot Stop*,” and also add some words from my own book.
> ...


If it's so bad..why do you blacks use it all the time?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 31, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


Do other blacks call you Uncle Tom because you have self respect?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 31, 2017)

Gracie said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No. Because besides having self respect, I also help less fortunate people that need a chance that would otherwise be denied in the mainstream.

The common misconception is that black people who value education, work and self reliance are "labeled". 

That is just not true.

Do you believe that self respect is an anomaly in Black people?


----------



## MikeK (Dec 31, 2017)

Taz said:


> Btw, why do you n1ggers call us white peeps "cracker"? Does that mean anything?


I understand it derives from the term, _"whip-cracker,"_ as per those _slave drivers_ who actually "cracked" whips over the heads or on the backs of farm-laboring slaves.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 31, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


No. But I think most blacks do think so.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 31, 2017)

The history of the word n*gger is often traced to the Latin word niger, meaning Black. This word became the noun, Negro (Black person) in English, and simply the color Black in Spanish and Portuguese. In early modern French, niger became negre and, later, negress (Black woman) was unmistakably a part of language history. One can compare to negre the derogatory ****** and earlier English substitutes such as negar, neegar, neger, and niggor that developed into its lexico-semantic true version in English. It is probable that n*gger is a phonetic spelling of the White Southern mispronunciation of Negro.

http://www.aaregistry.org/historic_events/view/******-word-brief-history


So the question remains:
Why do blacks use such an offensive term themselves?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 31, 2017)

Gracie said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



WOW

If you actually believe that , then you are grossly misinformed. 

Have a great life.....hopefully devoid of ALL Blacks.

 I pray that my grandchildren never encounter anyone who thinks as you do. 

They will be better off.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 31, 2017)

IM2 said:


> And why are we really having this discussion? We all know what the word means. There is no positive connotation to it. Why do you white people have trouble recognizing this? I'm going to tell you that it's not  word whites should practice saying to people of color. Nobody here has start a thread questioning any derogatory word used for whites and we don't ask all these stupid ass questions about why we can't use them. We just don't use them. Why is it that you whites can't do the same mother fucking thing?


The underlying question in this topic is how can so many people become so upset over the use of a word they cannot define and have no idea what it means.  The only substantive definition of this word I've ever found was in a history textbook in college.

It seems the _business_ of slavery involved Portuguese, Arab, and Dutch slave traders who purchased their "stock" from _wholesalers,_ the most prominent of whom operated out of huge warehouses called ("castles" or "factories") situated on a bank of the Niger river.  The actual _Bills of Lading_ for exceptionally large numbers of slaves referred to suppliers on the Niger and to the purchased slaves as _"Niger People."_  So the most likely derivation of the word, _n!gger,_ is mispronouncing of the word _Niger,_ i.e., Niger People = _N!gger_ People.

A mispronounced geographic designation and nothing more.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 31, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


What is wrong with what I said? Do you ever LISTEN to other blacks? If one is successful, or has values in bettering themselves for their children, they are mostly looked down upon by many blacks that call them Uncle Tom. Blacks who tell other blacks to knock it off with the pants down around their knees are piled on verbally. Those who do not say n*gger and refuse it to be used in their home are seen as "uppity". Now tell me that is not the case. I won't believe you because every damn day, some black is calling another black "n*igga".


----------



## MikeK (Dec 31, 2017)

Gracie said:


> What is wrong with what I said? Do you ever LISTEN to other blacks? If one is successful, or has values in bettering themselves for their children, they are mostly looked down upon by many blacks that call them Uncle Tom. Blacks who tell other blacks to knock it off with the pants down around their knees are piled on verbally. Those who do not say n*gger and refuse it to be used in their home are seen as "uppity". Now tell me that is not the case. I won't believe you because every damn day, some black is calling another black "n*igga".


I watched two hours of late-night _DEF Comedy_ tv last night, which was a progression of ten-minute segments with about a dozen Black comedians.  Use of the word "nigga" wasn't frequent -- it was constant.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 31, 2017)

I guess Katsteve has no answer to that.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 31, 2017)

The "N" word? I find it odd...that the people that use the word the most are the ones that are the most sensitive to it's usage. Rappers, poor blacks. Why is that? Can you "take back" a word you abuse yourself?  How does that work?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 31, 2017)

It is surreal to see some posters insisting to other posters about how they interact with members of this or that racial group.

This is what happens when people insist on seeing others as categories and stereotypes rather than individuals.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 31, 2017)

That's it, dammit! This should have been the 2nd post, Happy New Year! I've been holding this back since post 1. I agree with these guys.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 31, 2017)

Overcoming a symbol of oppression; co-opting it and making it your own robs it of its power over you. Like wearing the fang of a beast you have conquered.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 31, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Overcoming a symbol of oppression; co-opting it and making it your own robs it of its power over you. Like wearing the fang of a beast you have conquered.



So tell us how you wear the fang of the zipperheaded beast.

Sorry, it was just too easy. 

If I was to wear a fang, it would be of a Diamondback.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 31, 2017)

MaryL said:


> The "N" word? I find it odd...that the people that use the word the most are the ones that are the most sensitive to it's usage. Rappers, poor blacks. Why is that? Can you "take back" a word you abuse yourself?  How does that work?


The word _n!gger_ can be used in two very different contexts, either as a direct personal insult, which is plainly provocative, or it can be used in an academic context -- as per this example.  

When the word is used with clear intention to offend then an angry response is understandable and justified.  But when there is no such intention there is no valid reason for anyone to protest its use and/or to presumptuously attempt censorship and to impose arbitrary restriction on another person's vocabulary.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 31, 2017)

MikeK said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > The "N" word? I find it odd...that the people that use the word the most are the ones that are the most sensitive to it's usage. Rappers, poor blacks. Why is that? Can you "take back" a word you abuse yourself?  How does that work?
> ...


Tell that to those who use it in rap songs, greeting others, etc...but if someone not black uses it...all hell breaks loose.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 31, 2017)

MikeK said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > The "N" word? I find it odd...that the people that use the word the most are the ones that are the most sensitive to it's usage. Rappers, poor blacks. Why is that? Can you "take back" a word you abuse yourself?  How does that work?
> ...


The intent is to offend? Motherfucker or cocksucker, fag.  Well those terms are offensive (forgive me) too. I hate those words. But THAT one word uber ales  is absurd. Especially since it's so over used in modern culture by everyone. Let's call a spade a spade, and get over it.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2018)

Gracie said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



Like I have said, you whites use racially derogatory terms for yourselves and we do not have any problem not using them even though whites use them on each other.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2018)

Gracie said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



No .we don't have to tell anybody that any different than you have to tell other whites to stop calling each other wops, dagos, guineas and micks.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2018)

Gracie said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



That's not the case. I'm black and successful don't use the n sword and gave never been called a I'm or uppity. Nor have any of my friends  grew up with w are also black and t he same thing. My parents and grandparents discouraged the use of that word in the 60's-70's when we were children and it was never allowed to be used by anyone in our house. Both my parents did OK and no one ever called them toms either. So no that's not the case. When have you heard anyone calling Oprah a Tom?  You are another ignorant backwards white dumb ass who has decided to bark out her stupidity.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 1, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


I am caucasian. I do NOT and never have called friends or family or just meeting someone for the first time a derogatory name that is for whites.

"Hey! Good morning you cracker!" going into a store.
"How's it going, honky?" to my husband.
NO WHITE PERSON does that. Not even kidding around.
And since you are attacking instead of discussing...you don't have the mentality to talk about these issues. So, go chuck a spear and eat a fucking watermelon.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2018)

Gracie said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


.

So like I said, whites call each other wops, guineas, dagos and mics quite frequently. You are another dumb ass backwoods ignorant white racist. Maybe the end of net neutrality will force ISP's to erase sites like this where people like you think you can freely hurl your ignorance.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 1, 2018)

Gracie said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Lady, I LIVE with Black people, the vast majority of my family and friends are Black and by the way, I happen to be Black. The majority of the people that I worked with and managed were white and of the white people that I count as friends not ONE even remotely shares your misinformed,  ignorant point of view.

It is your prerogative not to believe what I say, nor do I care if you do, however your limited contact with select Black people who happen to fit into your myopic view of the entire race does not make you correct.

As I said before,  have a good life, and I sincerely hope that NO Black people are cursed by EVER crossing paths with the likes of you.

You belong in Alabama in the 1930's, in a sheet and a hood.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 1, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



IM2. Please forgive me, but you are are far more patient than I am. 

I would not dignify that poster with another single word.....this is someone who actually believes that "MOST Black people have NO self respect". 

That is a broad brush statement that clearly defines what kind of person this is. 

The same exact kind of ignorant bigot that MLK gave his life fighting to silence.

In his own words:

"There is nothing more dangerous than sincere ignorance or concientous stupidity"


----------



## Vastator (Jan 1, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Boy! Was he ever proven wrong about that! I wonder if he pondered that quote while he bled out...


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I don't plan to.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 2, 2018)

Vastator said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No. He was never proven wrong. The ignorance and stupidity that is acted out daily in this forum proves that fact.

And of course, since he was murdered in 1968, he never could have envisioned that the introduction of the Internet would produce an entirely new generation of insidious, poisonous, trash.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 2, 2018)

The word is pervasive in "black culture", their way of talking, their music, etc.  Not very common at ALL to hear white people say the N word, at least where I live.  Aside from a small minority, most people have more class and respect than to speak in such a way.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 2, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> The word is pervasive in "black culture", their way of talking, their music, etc.  Not very common at ALL to hear white people say the N word, at least where I live.  Aside from a small minority, most people have more class and respect than to speak in such a way.


Same here.  In fact I rarely if ever hear the word used by Whites.  

While I won't attribute diminishing use of the word to the factor of social _class,_ I do have the clear impression that White society in general has made a sincere effort to be more accepting of Blacks.  Unfortunately, what that effort has produced is a substantial and somewhat intimidating increase in Black-on-White violence and Black crime in general.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 2, 2018)

IM2 said:


> So like I said, whites call each other wops, guineas, dagos and mics quite frequently. You are another dumb ass backwoods ignorant white racist. Maybe the end of net neutrality will force ISP's to erase sites like this where people like you think you can freely hurl your ignorance.


I haven't heard the words, _wop, guinea, dago, mick,_ (et.al.), used in any way other than friendly ribbing since the sixties -- and I'm from the New York, New Jersey area.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 2, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Overcoming a symbol of oppression; co-opting it and making it your own robs it of its power over you. Like wearing the fang of a beast you have conquered.


Very true.

_"The American Negro will not be truly free until the word, n!gger, no longer troubles him.  Because the striking of chains and the death of Jim Crow does not free the mind."_  (James Baldwin, speaking at Columbia University, September, 1974.)  

But the kind of freedom you and Baldwin are speaking of will not exist until use of that word by Whites is no longer offensive to Blacks.


----------



## featherlite (Jan 2, 2018)

Ive never understood why some whites care what a handful of some other group calls themselves. Are you pissed you cant? 
Its similar to calling a woman a bitch.  Some women turned it around to mean strength and assertiveness.
The concept is pretty simple.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2018)

featherlite said:


> Ive never understood why some whites care what a handful of some other group calls themselves. Are you pissed you cant?
> Its similar to calling a woman a bitch.  Some women turned it around to mean strength and assertiveness.
> The concept is pretty simple.


You're trying to understand something that simply does not exist.

Whites don't care what others call themselves.  At issue here are those Blacks who seem to believe they are somehow empowered to censor the White vocabulary.  What these Blacks are saying or implying is they hold exclusive right to use the word, n!gger, and to forbid its use by Whites. 

I'm not talking about use of the word, n!gger, or any other word, as a personal insult, but rather its ordinary conversational or academic usage.  There actually is an effort to have the word, n!gger, removed from the text of such classic works of American literature as Mark Twain's, Huckleberry Finn.   "Huckleberry Finn" and the N-word debate - CBS News

What's next?


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 3, 2018)

If blacks want to call each other the N-word when I am not around, then I don’t care.  If I happen to be involved in socializing with a group of black people that refer to each other as the N-word in my presence, then they should not be offended if I follow their lead.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> If blacks want to call each other the N-word when I am not around, then I don’t care.  If I happen to be involved in socializing with a group of black people that refer to each other as the N-word in my presence, then they should not be offended if I follow their lead.


That is a logical point of view.  But there are many Blacks who will tell you they have a right to use that word but you do not.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 3, 2018)

MikeK said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > If blacks want to call each other the N-word when I am not around, then I don’t care.  If I happen to be involved in socializing with a group of black people that refer to each other as the N-word in my presence, then they should not be offended if I follow their lead.
> ...


Yes, I know.  That’s when I say don’t use the word around me if you don’t want me to slip up and use the same word.  At that point I either get my ass kicked, or I don’t.


----------



## featherlite (Jan 4, 2018)

MikeK said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> > Ive never understood why some whites care what a handful of some other group calls themselves. Are you pissed you cant?
> ...



 They published an alternative which is much better than banning "Huckleberry Finn".
Truth is Its not a word anyone would use in their daily life, I mean come on. It was used to demoralize and kept people from achieving basic rights. To me its a not an issue.


----------



## Mickiel (Jan 4, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> If blacks want to call each other the N-word when I am not around, then I don’t care.  If I happen to be involved in socializing with a group of black people that refer to each other as the N-word in my presence, then they should not be offended if I follow their lead.




Interesting point,;; which could get you hurt.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 4, 2018)

featherlite said:


> They published an alternative which is much better than banning "Huckleberry Finn".
> 
> Truth is Its not a word anyone would use in their daily life, I mean come on. It was used to demoralize and kept people from achieving basic rights. To me its a not an issue.


Then why do so many Blacks make frequent if not constant use of the word?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 5, 2018)

Then why do so many whites call themselves dagos, wops, micks and guineas?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 5, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> If blacks want to call each other the N-word when I am not around, then I don’t care.  If I happen to be involved in socializing with a group of black people that refer to each other as the N-word in my presence, then they should not be offended if I follow their lead.



Go ahead and think  you can use the word. When you heal up, you'll understand why you shouldn't.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 5, 2018)

MikeK said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > If blacks want to call each other the N-word when I am not around, then I don’t care.  If I happen to be involved in socializing with a group of black people that refer to each other as the N-word in my presence, then they should not be offended if I follow their lead.
> ...



No it's not a logical point of view. It's a white racist pint of view. I've heard whites calling each other racially derogatory words in my presence but I don't feel I have the right to say that to them because they use it. This is an unwise move and a white person doing this is asking for an ass whipping or worse. That's the rule, You can be Billy bad ass white boy if you want to, but you'll end up Billy busted up white boy if you do it.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


No, it just shows that you are not logical.  Notice I didn't say all black people are not logical.  If you don't want me to call you "nigga", then don't call yourself "nigga" in my presence.... it's that simple.  Also, if you don't want to spent some time in jail and be sued for damages, then you better not lay a hand on me.  That's the law!

From a common sense standpoint, I would most likely use discretion if I were in a situation in which I hear black people calling each other "nigga".  If I feel that I would be putting myself in danger, I would probably simply mind my own business and go my way.  On the other hand, I might simply suggest that they don't use that language around me unless they don't mind me using that language also around them.  It's amazing what can be accomplished if people speak to each other tactfully.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 5, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



I just put it to you like this. I don't use the word but if I am around those blacks who do with you and you decide you can use it, I'm just going to watch you get your ass whipped. It's a simple matter white boy. I have been around all kinds of whites that use racially derogatory words with each other in my presence and no matter if they were teammates, roommates or whites I did not know, I did not make myself welcome to use the same words with them. So you are not logical you're an ignorant white racist who just wants to be able to call somebody black that word.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Then why do so many whites call themselves dagos, wops, micks and guineas?


You left out _****, hebe, mockey,_ polock[/i] (and there probably are a few I've missed).  These ethnic epithets are so commonplace they seem to be a rather normal occurrence denoting familiarity as often as dislike or hostility.   

I was born and raised in South Brooklyn, in the Waterfront district which was inhabited mainly by Italians.  All my friends were Italian.  My lineage is German/Dutch.  There were no ethnic epithets for us, probably because there were so few of us.  But my Italian friends jokingly referred to me as an "honorary _guinea."_


----------



## MikeK (Jan 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> No it's not a logical point of view. It's a white racist pint of view. I've heard whites calling each other racially derogatory words in my presence but I don't feel I have the right to say that to them because they use it. This is an unwise move and _*a white person doing this is asking for an ass whipping or worse. That's the rule, You can be Billy bad ass white boy if you want to, but you'll end up Billy busted up white boy if you do it.*_


Has it ever occurred to you that your reflexive, ghetto-oriented threat of thuggish violence in retaliation for use of a word _you_ consider offensive suggests that the word might properly refer to you and those who think and behave like you?  

Do you think successful, respectable, intelligent Black people respond to the use of offensive words with the kind of _street-n!gger_ behavior you've repeatedly referred to in this thread?


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 5, 2018)

featherlite said:


> Ive never understood why some whites care what a handful of some other group calls themselves. Are you pissed you cant?
> Its similar to calling a woman a bitch.  Some women turned it around to mean strength and assertiveness.
> The concept is pretty simple.


I certainly don't care what anyone calls themselves. I guess most of those who object do so because they wonder why the hell you would call your friends a word that you hate being called by whites. That is just my take on it. People worry about the trivial shit.


----------



## Mickiel (Jan 5, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> > Ive never understood why some whites care what a handful of some other group calls themselves. Are you pissed you cant?
> ...




It is quite trivial.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 6, 2018)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > No it's not a logical point of view. It's a white racist pint of view. I've heard whites calling each other racially derogatory words in my presence but I don't feel I have the right to say that to them because they use it. This is an unwise move and _*a white person doing this is asking for an ass whipping or worse. That's the rule, You can be Billy bad ass white boy if you want to, but you'll end up Billy busted up white boy if you do it.*_
> ...



No. Because I  use the words I do here on purpose in response to the gutter trash racism I read from those like you.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 6, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> > Ive never understood why some whites care what a handful of some other group calls themselves. Are you pissed you cant?
> ...



If you didn't care you would be in here so consistently adding your 2 cents. You just have a problem understanding why whites can't use the word. Because you whites do the same thing to each other but we aren't acting all confused about why would whites call each other names they wouldn't want blacks to call them.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > featherlite said:
> ...


Once again, you posted your idiotic drivel. I can post my opinions without being part of the issue. And I really don't care who uses the word. Where do I show having a problem with it? You are a racist black asshole, yes, you are racist, you try to talk down to all white posters, even when they don't post negative replies toward blacks. You have shown your hatred over and over. You claim whites don't know what it's like to be black, I agree, but you certainly aren't an expert on whites. Shame on you.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> No. Because I  use the words I do here on purpose in response to the gutter trash racism I read from those like you.


I honestly don't know what _you_ mean by my "racism."  That word is grossly over-used and mis-used and it means different things to different people: I once heard a young Black girl on a radio call-in program say her father is "_racist_ against cats."  

So please be specific re: your comment on my "racism."  Show me an example if you can.  If I agree with your assessment I will not argue with it.  I might be a "racist," but that would depend on what the user of the word means.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 6, 2018)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > No. Because I  use the words I do here on purpose in response to the gutter trash racism I read from those like you.
> ...


He calls me racist too but cannot show anywhere I have posted anything racist.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 7, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Hate schmate! You are the idiot Molly. And you keep calling me a racist but try showing me where I have said blacks are superior.. You keep talking about how I don't know what it's like to be white. That's stupid. You don't face racism, you make up racism when its not. You face no discrimination because of your skin color, you make that up too. You are here talking about how you don't care about a word, but if you didn't you wouldn't be in here making as many comments as you do. When you guys talk about assimilation what in the hell do you think that mans Molly? It means that we must adapt  and conform to the white mans rules if societal behavior and standards. Hence we must learn to understand and practice things as done by whites in order to survive, This means we learn about whites. You don't seem to get that in all your false equivalence laden postings.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> [...]
> 
> When you guys talk about assimilation what in the hell do you think that mans Molly? It means that we must adapt  and conform to the white mans rules if societal behavior and standards. Hence we must learn to understand and practice things as done by whites in order to survive,
> 
> [...]


Specifically What "white mans' rules of societal behavior and standards" must you adapt and conform to?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 7, 2018)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...



Specifically explain what is meant by assimilation.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You call me racist, I don't believe whites are superior. I can certainly post on any thread regardless of the reason. Where did I mention assimilation? You make up excuses to say you know about whites, total  bullshit. Where did I make up anything about being discriminated against for being white? Lol, you post so many lies.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > featherlite said:
> ...


Blacks using the word opens the door for whites to use it.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 7, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Just one example, if a Black rapper produces a hit rap song that is N-Word, N-Word, N-Word, there are going to be plenty of white kids raping that song also....and the black rap artist is going to be loving whites using the N-Word all the way to the bank!


----------



## MikeK (Jan 7, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> You call me racist, I don't believe whites are superior. I can certainly post on any thread regardless of the reason. Where did I mention assimilation? You make up excuses to say you know about whites, total  bullshit. Where did I make up anything about being discriminated against for being white? Lol, you post so many lies.


I don't know if IM2 is consciously _lying._ 

I've noticed over the years that a substantial number of Blacks are pre-consciously engaged in a mass delusion wherein they collectively imagine and exchange various fantasies on the fabricated theme of endless persecution, exploitation, and exclusion of Blacks by Whites.  In the same way as a musical melody will embed itself in one's consciousness if it is played repetitively, these delusional notions occur as indisputable reality to those who collectively entertain them.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 7, 2018)

MikeK said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > You call me racist, I don't believe whites are superior. I can certainly post on any thread regardless of the reason. Where did I mention assimilation? You make up excuses to say you know about whites, total  bullshit. Where did I make up anything about being discriminated against for being white? Lol, you post so many lies.
> ...


I know he is diliberately lying. When he says that I post about discrimination against whites ( I haven't), or that I said whites were superior (I haven't), or that I always say racists things ( I haven't),


----------



## IM2 (Jan 16, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



No it doesn't. But feel free to hang out with some blacks using the word and use it then see what you get.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 16, 2018)

MikeK said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > You call me racist, I don't believe whites are superior. I can certainly post on any thread regardless of the reason. Where did I mention assimilation? You make up excuses to say you know about whites, total  bullshit. Where did I make up anything about being discriminated against for being white? Lol, you post so many lies.
> ...



I've noticed that over the years whites deny what everybody sees. So here’s the challenge, racism deniers. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.

No one white seems able to do this. But they sure can obfuscate like the person does in the above quite.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 16, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yet the fact is the following is racist: * Some of you claim that black folk are racists too when they use epithets like honky, redneck, cracker, ofay, gray boy and the like.  *Asking for a pass on what is racism is like a Trumper asking for a pass on Alt Facts.  There is no Alt Racism, guys, for any of us, regardless of color.



Dear JakeStarkey
both blacks and whites discriminate against and target blacks as more vulnerable with unequal defense.
the problem with "crying racism" is blaming only whites for this problem.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 16, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



You are a racist Molly. When you talk about affirmative action it is from the perspective of whites getting discriminated against. But you are stupid and seem to think that just because you don't directly say something I can't call you a racist. You only enter threads to criticize blacks and you criticism is based on nothing factual. You never criticize whites and what you say about black folks are the same things racists say. .For example, I can't have a valid argument about racism. I have to be blaming whites for whatever failure you perceive I supposedly had and cannot accept responsibility for my failure. Well I failed to the extent of holding a masters degree, and helped to build 3 organizations. You've accomplished none of that. Between you and I, you are the failure whining about what whites are not getting because you think you are entitled. .


----------



## IM2 (Jan 17, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yet the fact is the following is racist: * Some of you claim that black folk are racists too when they use epithets like honky, redneck, cracker, ofay, gray boy and the like.  *Asking for a pass on what is racism is like a Trumper asking for a pass on Alt Facts.  There is no Alt Racism, guys, for any of us, regardless of color.
> ...



No Emily, it's not the problem.  When you go find policies by blacks that have been enacted to deny whites of opportunity, come back and show us. You have been working on a problem hat was created by whites decades ago and you are here talking stupid.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


When did I talk about Affirmative Action or whites being discriminated against? NEVER, so quit making up lies. Having your "Masters Degree" doesn't make you smarter than anyone, it just MAY make you more knowledgeable in the fields you studied. When did I whine about whites not getting what they are entitled? LIAR! If you are so successful, you weren't denied or held back by white people, or you would not have achieved anything.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 17, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> [...]
> 
> LIAR! If you are so successful, you weren't denied or held back by white people, or you would not have achieved anything.


And therein lies the tale.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 17, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Well Molly because I was successful doesn't mean THAT I have not been held back and it certainly doesn't eliminate the fact that white racism exists. And you can stop lying Molly. You have talked about Affirmative Action like I said.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 17, 2018)

MikeK said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...



No tale. I was successful because I worked on issues pertaining to black people caused by racism dumb asses. You chumps want so desperately to deny the existence of white racism while you post it daily. I mean you guys are mentally screwed up. You have psychosis and you live in a constant break from reality where you thin you can post racist drivel while claiming that racism is al on the past.  You guys are in serious need of psychological help and are strong evidence for the need of increased funding for mental disorders...


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The only said I have ever said about Affirmative Action is that I have not benifitted. NEVER said anything about blacks on that subject.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 20, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I believe many folks have "made it" *in spite of *the attempts that are made to hold them back and that it angers some people to see successful blacks who do not fit the negative stereotypes they love to believe.

Today at a seminar a woman said that her husband is a black physician and that her cousin's husband is also a black doctor. They were travelling together one day when the car in front of them veered off the road into a ditch. They stopped and ran over to the car. They approached the white woman in the driver's seat and asked her medical questions and noticed a child crying in the back seat. The woman was obviously scared of them and refused to let them touch her or her daughter. So they called an ambulance and waited there until it arrived. This woman refused direct help from two highly qualified individuals because of the color of their skin. 

Then a young black man said that he had always been a straight A student, went to college, got a job, etc. - did all of the things so many white people tell black folks they must to.  But the day he got stopped by a cop for supposedly missing a stop sign, made him, to use his words, "Feel Black" for the first time. The officer pulled him over and before long there were three more cop cars surrounding him. He sat still except for picking up a piece of trash. Immediately the cop yelled, "I should blow your f****** head off right now!"  

That single experience let him know that in spite of his successes, he is still often seen as a potential criminal. Another woman in the group said that her son, while attending a mostly white college got stopped nearly every day and hassled. Someone else said that her black college professor got stopped numerous times DWB.  

Racism hurts us all and keeps us from benefiting from each other's knowledge.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 20, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


I wish everyone would succeed in whatever they want. IM2 berates me and calls me racist because I disagree with him. I have never said anything racists on any of these boards or threads. IM2 is always mentioning his Masters degree as if it gives him superiority, but he is an idiot. He constantly calls me names, u


Delores Paulk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


None of what you said has anything to do with my posts. IM2 is always mentioning his degree, like it makes him superior. He constantly calls all whites on these boards racists. Some may be, but anything I say, he turns it around and lies and says I said things I did not say. He is disgusting and hates whites, it is evident by his posts. When I tell him to show even one post where I said anything racist, he just replies with more rants and lies, never proof. If you are defending him, you are no better.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 21, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I'm certain you will think what you will. I just know personally of many successful folks who did have many stumbling blocks put in their way and somehow managed to persevere. Others are not so fortunate. Like the young man I learned about recently who went to a majority white college and left after 6 weeks because of the hostility he felt against him and the constant racial slurs. It's sad.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 21, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> [...]
> Like the young man I learned about recently who went to a majority white college and *left after 6 weeks because of the hostility he felt against him and the constant racial slurs.* It's sad.


What majority White college was this?  What you are making seem so ordinary is truly extraordinary in this liberated day and age.  In fact, unless you can provide some specific details I will regard what you've mentioned here as deriving from your imagination.  

It seems like a worn-out old tale we've heard far too often.  Today's reality holds far more to examples of White college students being assaulted and harassed by hostile and vindictive Blacks who have achieved total freedom but are not satisfied and now wish to dominate and abuse.


----------



## Vastator (Jan 21, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


That’s fucking life. Everyone has struggles to overcome in life. That isn’t unique to Negroes. Quit making excuses for whiners.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are talking to a wall when it comes to Delores, Molly. She never sees the blatant racism from blacks. Only whites. She is a race traitor. Kick her to the curb where she belongs.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 21, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Liar. Show proof. I have only said I have not benefited. Put up or stfu


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 21, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


I have never denied that people have struggled. I have never denied that there i s racism. IM2 calls me racist, he also throws around his degree as if he is superior


----------



## LOIE (Jan 21, 2018)

MikeK said:


> What majority White college was this? What you are making seem so ordinary is truly extraordinary in this liberated day and age. In fact, unless you can provide some specific details I will regard what you've mentioned here as deriving from your imagination.


Part of the seminar I attended was for all of us to agree that what was shared would remain confidential and that no names or places would be mentioned outside of that setting. I'm afraid that what you believe to be extraordinary in what you call this liberated day and age, is all too common and often does not get the attention other things do. It might be partially because of the very fact that certain people's reality will be doubted and questioned simply because of its source.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 22, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> he also throws around his degree as if he is superior


I don't get that from him. When I first saw him post about his degree, I immediately had respect for him, since I am not even a college graduate. However, I believe that when a black man achieves educational and economic success and is deserving of respect and of having his voice heard, there are still some who will refuse to really listen to what they say. My husband told me years ago when we first met "Don't nobody listen to a black man."


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 22, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > he also throws around his degree as if he is superior
> ...


I am glad for anyone to achieve their higher education, he just says it as if anyone who disagrees with him is beneath him. Go back and look at the post where he mentions his degree, it is usually amongst degrading comments towards others like it makes him know more.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 22, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > he also throws around his degree as if he is superior
> ...




Of course you don't......


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



So then you did talk about Affirmative action. And you have benefitted from it. No one tells you that you got that business loan because you were a woman and they had to hive loans to women because they weren't. No one tells you that you got hired because you are a woman because they weren't hiring women. This is the problem with you whites and your beliefs about Affirmative Action. White women have been the prime beneficiary. You are a white woman.

And stop asking me to show poof if things. You call me a racist and never show any proof.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



No I mention my degree to people who make the fucked up comment of how I am blaming whites for my failure like you have done. I do that to make those like you understand that you fucking racists can't beat me. And you aren't disagreeing, you are telling me that what I see isn't happening but everything you don't see is.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



She doesn't because it's not there. Those of you with white fragility have a problem with blacks who speak out forcefully against racism and who reject your bullshit about how we are just blaming whites because we fail. That's why I mentioned my education and work, because you guys are always making that kind of comment like you think it's OK to say hat to somebody. So then when you raggedy racists get told, then you act like I committed a mortal sin because I stood up for myself. And that's all part of how white supremacy works.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2018)

Gracie said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



A race traitor. You might as well pit your hood back on.

So you do this. Show me the laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of opportunity. That would be showing us the blatant racism by backs that you claim.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2018)

MikeK said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...



Nah, she is talking about todays white colleges. Your "reality" doesn't not exist and total freedom? Turn black and see how free your ass really is.

Your post is another example of your racism.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So you don' believe any women get hired because of their skills? I have been turned down for loans. Try again


IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The proof is in your statements about "you whites". I have never mentioned Affirmative Action in regards to black people. I don't believe anyone has really benefitted from AA. People will hire who they want regardless. I was turned down for jobs due to my lack of experience and qualifications. I was also turned down because I was older and a younger person with less experience and qualifications was hired. Shit happens, and I really don't want to work for people who hire based on skewed preferences.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Nah, she is talking about todays white colleges. Your "reality" doesn't not exist and total freedom? Turn black and see how free your ass really is.
> 
> Your post is another example of your racism.


Presuming you are an adult American, what am I free to do that you are not free to do?  

Please be specific.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Read something interesting in that book "So You Want To Talk About Race," describing "tone policing."  

"Tone policing" is when someone (usually the privileged person) in a conversation about oppression shifts the focus of the conversation from the oppression being discussed TO THE WAY IT IS BEING DISCUSSED. Tone policing prioritizes the comfort of the privileged person in the situation over the oppression of the disadvantaged person.

To refuse to listen to someone's cries for justice and equality until the request comes in a language you feel comfortable with is a way of asserting your dominance over them in the situation. By tone policing, you are increasing that disadvantage by insisting that you get to determine if their grievances are valid and will only decide they are so if, on top of everything they are already enduring, they make the effort to prioritize your comfort."  _I loved this book._


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2018)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, she is talking about todays white colleges. Your "reality" doesn't not exist and total freedom? Turn black and see how free your ass really is.
> ...



There are places I cannot live where you can.

Look fool I get tired of whites like you who fill this forum with racist bullshit every day asking a question like I have to prove something to your racist ass after you post volumes of racism.  So ether you are suffering froom psychosis or dementia, but you need to drop the pretense.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Nope I never said that.  Bit white women have benefitted from Affirmative action the most. And you getting turned down for a loan doesn't change the fact that racism is abundant in the loan process. This is a macro level discussion, if you don't know what that means, maybe you need not be discussing.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


enough with you throwing the racism word around at people who are definitely not racist. Pretense about what? I never asked anyone to prove anything, except to prove where I posted something racist. This is why I said you hate white people. PRIME EXAMPLE....nothing I have said is remotely racist....but here you are, throwing the word out without valid reasons. What volumes of racism did I post? NONE. You are definitely the one suffering from some form of pathological lying illness.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


How do you prove white women have benefitted? I never said people weren't denied loans due to race. You are the one who said white women benefit the most and that I am a white woman, this statement indicated that you believe I benefitted. You don't know me so enough of your assumptions.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



No there is no proof in me saying you whites. Whites such as yourself try making everything the same when it's not. You see Molly you have bought into the white mans psychosis. This is where he has benefitted from being white by race and sex based preference for about 200 years by written law and the day that he must compete them suddenly it's unfair for people to be hired by race or sex.  You really need to understand why the policy was created and stop being a dumb white woman who if not for the civil rights movement would be at home fat with 20 kids cooking stew or sewing hubbys socks.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


While things are still not equal, this is not 200 years ago, bringing it up is pointless, we can't change it and are not responsible for it. If you can't live in the here and now, you are to be pitied. I am not a dumb white woman. I have always been independent, so has my mother, who was here before the Civil RIghts Movement.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



OK Molly, would you like to discuss the impact of the founders and  constitution on the America today?


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No, I prefer discussing the issues today. The past is just that, in the past. Of course the past had an impact, there has been sufficient time to recover, IMO. There were many wrongs done, also wrongs righted, but not to the fullest extent that is should be. I cannot change that but I sure get blamed for it, don't I?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Was I talking to you? I called mike a racist because that's what he is. So if you're so tired go to bed.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Yes you responded to my post, but this is a forum where anybody can reply to another's posts


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Mike is another person you call racist like you do me, which is false. You really are pathetic.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



You truly are the poste child for white fragility. Racism exists today, and racist polices of the past created damage that has yt to be fixed. You seem to think that past racism just occurred and disappeared with no consequences created by those actions that took place.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Never said or implied that at all. I just said things have not been righted to the fullest extent that they should be. You are really an anger asshole. You hang EVERYTHING that is negative to blacks is related to white racism. BULLSHIT. Yes, racism exists. WTF do you want, really? What do you expect from white people? I cannot make racism go away, I can't make somebody like you. White fragility? Do you even know what that means? Looks like you had to find a dictionary to find another insult to throw out.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Well then what you need to do is not enter a conversation where you we not talked to in order to express a stupid opinion not based on he evidence seen in every thread in this section. You know it's funny Molly, but Delores is a white woman but she's not here doing the things you do. Esmerelda , same thing. So then while I'm not saying you have to think like them I know from experience there is a difference between a real white person who is non racist and one lying about it. I've done work with far too many sincere white people and that's why I know that you are a fake.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What a load of bullshit! LOL you are so comical and delusional. Not a fake bone in my body. I speak my mind and if you don't like it, tough shit, still not racist. Just because you speak to some white people who find fault only in other whites, does not make them right. You do not know me, you are just a huge whiner, you whine about EVERYTHING. Grow up and try to not be so judgmental. You sure are immature for someone in their 50s. You argued even when I found something I agreed with you on. Shame on you. Unless a white person kisses your ass and totally agree with you, you call them racist. It is evident on many of your posts.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Well you can stop telling me how angry I am like its wrong for me tp be angry. I don't know what white people like you have inside your heads but it certainly can't be brains if you actually think someone is supposed to be pleased about the continuing racism practiced by whites while they  lie about it. Yep, I know what white fragility is.  Simply put, It is the defense mechanism whites like you use in conversations about race. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. .You can holler bullshit until the moon turns to cheese but I can support that comment. You cannot do the same for yours.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are really a dickhead. It is wrong to be angry when someone is not being racist or denying racism. You cannot support your claims of racism about me. FAILED AGAIN. You really should find something else to whine about. You don't give a shit what whites think about anything, yet you want whites to care about what you think. What defense mechanism did I use, please describe it in detail, since you seem to think you have a brain.....lol


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 23, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> In light of the recent incident involving LeBron James, I would like to share some portions of *Michael Eric Dyson’s book, “Tears We Cannot Stop*,” and also add some words from my own book.
> 
> *“N*****. Admit it, beloved, that word – that abomination – is still with us. Yes, it’s ugly. Yes, it’s full of hate. And yet, a lot of you, or at least a lot of the folk you know, still think of black folk as n******.  I remember the first time I heard the white world call me “n*****.” I say white world because it was not an individual man saying that to me, mind you, even though the words came from his mouth. This man was simply repeating what he had been told about me. I was every black person he’d ever met. We were all the same. That’s what n***** meant. That’s what it still means.”*
> 
> ...


Oh I see, you can't tell black people how to feel about name calling, but it's okay to call whites names and think it isn't as bad. I think they are both wrong. Treat human beings with respect until they do something to lose that respect.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Yes you are fake. No those whites I work with do not just find fault with other whites. What they  do is recognize the reality of what white racism has done. I'm grown and I damn sure ain't whining. I'm speaking truth about white racism to white racists.  I expect this resistance. But you see, racism can't stop me. This is not about kissing anyones ass, this is about you understanding the real toll white racism has wrought upon people of color. You don't get to control either the tone of my commentary or narrative. If the truth is to brutal them stop posting to me. But I am  not going to talk any  a way hat's going to plea you or male you feel at ease/ That's the way its going to be, and if you don't like  those terms, then you know what you can do.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


LIAR. I am not fake, but continue with your imagination. I have never denied racism. Yes, you are whining, in every post you whine. I asked what the hell do you want white people to do? The whites, like me, who are NOT racist? I don't expect you to make me feel at ease, but you are definitely not fair when you lie constantly. I have come to expect that from you. I am tough skinned, I can take it. You are the one finding fault with everything I say, which in no way is racist. Yes, I do know that white racists have wreaked havoc on black people, it is wrong, I have said it over and over. You refuse to acknowledge that I hate racism, you chose to remain hateful and in denial. Again, I really don't know what you want or expect from people who are not racist. If I had called you a dumb black man, you would find that racist.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Well I'll just have to be a dickhead then. .Why am  I to care about what a bunch pf people who see me as subhuman think? And look at your posts for specific examples of the defensiveness I am taking about .Look Molly, you call me a racist and never have shown any specifics, yet you seem to think that I have to show you something.  I don't. Not when you don't.. Now take a look at the thread topic, then explain to me why you are here , a white person arguing with blacks about the the N word. Then would you explain to me why you felt the need to enter the thread to male comments on the black culture and then to argue with blacks about how wring we are about black culture?


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Free country. When did I mention black culture? I said I don't believe anyone should call names, how is that arguing?


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Because I am white, you have tried to put me down, while all you accomplished was making yourself look ridiculous. I have called you racist because you have shown only hatred for whites, nothing positive, and you do act like you are superior to me, calling me a dumb white woman. This superiority attitude is definitely a racist trait, whereas I have shown no racist traits.if I were racist, i would not enjoy doing the work I do to help small communities.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



I told  you a long time ago to go into the white community and work to end the racism in it since you claim not to be a racist. If you called me a dumb black man I would laugh.  Because I've shown you so many things that a normal person would stop trying to make the arguments you keep trying. I know I am right molly. I know from over 30 tears of research, study, practical application, and advocacy. What is your argument based on? You don't even know that the rate if poverty compared to whites has stayed the same for the last 50 years but you sure want to argue. You don't know that with the same level of educational attainment/experience incomes between back and whites has remained the same for the past 50 years. The black unemployment rate compared to hits is unchanged over the past 50 years, but you sure are quick to argue, tell someone how they are whining then talk about what you didn't do. When yo do  that, you are displaying one of the defense mechanisms I described

You see Molly another major problem with whites like you is you want to make up racism when it suits you. White is a demographic term and a term people like you have used since1776  denote your own superiority. But now hat you are in an argument that exposes the fact of white racism now the word white is a racial slur you ca use to derail the uncomfortable conversation by calling the person pointing out the racism a racist.

Another defense mechanism.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



You have posted in the black culture thread molly. Yes it's a free country and that means I have the freedom to say you are a racist when I read racism coming from you on a consistent basis


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I never denied racism. Why do you lie so much.i have been on this Earth longer than you, so don't try to tell me of all your knowledge as if you know it all. Where did I make up racism? It seems you are the one using the term so loosely.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


This board is on race and racism, not just a black board. Posting on it does not make one racist. You evidentally don't know how to read if you read racism in my posts. You have a skewed idea if what racism is. You are the one trying to act superior, not me. Where do you get off deciding who can or can't post on these boards?


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You have yet to say what arguments I am making. I agree there is racism. I hate racism, yet you are insisting that I am racist because I don't go into the community to stop it????


----------



## MikeK (Jan 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> You truly are the poste child for white fragility. Racism exists today, and racist polices of the past created damage that has yt to be fixed.


This is worthy of discussion.  But more than a vague accusation is needed to adequately address the issue.  So please be specific about the _". . . damage that has yet to be fixed."  Specifically what damage are you referring to?  And specifically how would you recommend it be fixed? 




			You seem to think that past racism just occurred and disappeared with no consequences created by those actions that took place.
		
Click to expand...

Specifically what consequences would you consider adequate compensation for the past offenses ("damages") you are referencing?  

You cannot go to court and say someone did something harmful to you and you demand compensation.  That's not enough.  You need to be specific about the alleged damages and specific about your compensation demand.  

The problem you (and others) have in this forum is your complaints are limited to presumptive allegations._


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2018)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You truly are the poste child for white fragility. Racism exists today, and racist polices of the past created damage that has yt to be fixed.
> ...



These are no vague or presumptive allegations. I'm gong o show you one example which I have shown here multiple times.

And that's all you are going to get because you know exactly what I am talking about.

*From Ferguson to Baltimore: The Fruits of Government-Sponsored Segregation*

In Baltimore in 1910, a black Yale law school graduate purchased a home in a previously all-white neighborhood. The Baltimore city government reacted by adopting a residential segregation ordinance, restricting African Americans to designated blocks. Explaining the policy, Baltimore’s mayor proclaimed, “Blacks should be quarantined in isolated slums in order to reduce the incidence of civil disturbance, to prevent the spread of communicable disease into the nearby White neighborhoods, and to protect property values among the White majority.”

Thus began a century of federal, state, and local policies to quarantine Baltimore’s black population in isolated slums—policies that continue to the present day, as federal housing subsidy policies still disproportionately direct low-income black families to segregated neighborhoods and away from middle class suburbs.

From Ferguson to Baltimore: The Fruits of Government-Sponsored Segregation

One century equals 100 years. 100 years from 1910 is 2010.or 8 yeas ago. The blight created by this, the damage to the community, the lack of funding for schools because of the reduced property value cause by this all have not been fixed. And this is not just the case in Baltimore, smaller cities have it even worse.

No one is asking for compensation. This is not the court of law. You and the other whites call people racists and you never prove a damn thing. So from this point on stop asking me to show you proof. You don't do it, so I don't do it. That's the way things are going to be.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 24, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > In light of the recent incident involving LeBron James, I would like to share some portions of *Michael Eric Dyson’s book, “Tears We Cannot Stop*,” and also add some words from my own book.
> ...


This author did not say that it was perfectly O.K. to call white people names. He was pointing out that there is a major and historical difference in the use of certain names that put them on different levels and evoke varying responses.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 24, 2018)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You truly are the poste child for white fragility. Racism exists today, and racist polices of the past created damage that has yt to be fixed.
> ...


Hope nobody minds me jumping in here. I would like to share a couple stories I heard last weekend. One older black lady told about when she was a child and her mother did domestic work for white people. Her mom always talked about how wonderful the family was to her and how much she appreciated that they let her work for them and treated her decently. Her mother did not know, however that when she went along to work with her and spent time with the white children, they teased her mercilessly and called her names. She put up with all most daily dehumanization, but never told her mother. Now she is a woman in her 80's and to this very day, cries over those painful memories.

Another older black lady cried as she told about a woman she considered her second mother. One day she wondered why this woman had no children of her own. When she asked, she was told that when she was young she had some female problems and went to the doctor. They did an operation and told her she would be fine. But for years after that she tried to conceive and never could. Finally, a doctor told her that the previous doctor had done a hysterectomy and never told her. He said that it was common practice back then in that state to control the black population. You could feel and see the pain this woman experienced to this very day.

Emotional trauma, I believe, can be passed from generation to generation just like inherited diseases. Painful memories and even pain from stories that happened generations ago, still linger. There can never be enough financial restitution to take away emotional pain. There can be at least partial healing when folks are given the opportunity to unburden themselves and are received with grace and understanding. There can be at least partial healing, like there was in the room where we gathered together, when folks hugged, cried together and offered apologies for the way these women had been mistreated.

There are countless similar stories whether or not you believe them and whether or not you think the pain is real. I do not think our nation has done nearly enough to right our wrongs.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 24, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Wrong. There are no "levels" of insults. You either insult, or you don't. Quit making excuses.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 24, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


I was telling you what Michael Eric Dyson said. I agree with him. Evidently you don't. That does not make you right and him wrong. I believe that when a black man writes about how he feels and what he has been through and tries to get other folks to understand, he should be believed. He has experienced things you and I have not and he makes the effort to help us understand how these experiences effected him.

I've seen you tell me to stop making excuses before. I do not believe that is what I do. There are reasons for things that often explain behaviors and differing opinions. I don't see them as excuses at all, rather explanations.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 24, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


That is horrible! But, how do you right the wrong?


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 24, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


I agree that what he went through was wrong. By the same token, insulting a white person does not make it less offensive. You DO seem to side with the blacks, which is fine, as long as it is fair. You definitely are not fair in your opinions. You comment on the woes of blacks, thats fine too, but you never comment on anything negative toward whites by blacks.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 24, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


On balance, no amount of negativity towards whites by blacks could ever begin to compare with what has historically taken place in this country. Blacks do not go around lynching white people and I don't see them making life harder for whites by implementing laws that make it harder for them to be considered human and worthy of all the rights that blacks have had to literally fight and die for.

If any black person ever says anything negative directly towards me I intend to listen, contemplate what he says and look inwardly to see if what he says is true. If it is, I will apologize and ask his forgiveness. If it is not true of me, I will explain why and try to help him understand where I am coming from and why I may be different from other white folks he has met.

Just as a small example, some black children asked me for money one day and I said that I didn't have any on me at the time (which was true). When they walked away, one little girl said, "She just doesn't want to give us anything because we're black."  I walked over to her and told her that she was making an assumption about me that was not true. I told her I often give money away to all different kinds of people regardless of their skin color, it was just that I honestly did not have any money at that time.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Jump in any time delores.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 24, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


I am not talking about what blacks went through in the past, the lynchings, etc. That is the past, it was horrible, it can't be changed. There is no excuse for what occurs today. What laws today are implemented to make life harder on blacks? WTF is wrong with you? So, it is okay for blacks to call whites names because of the history of whites treatment of blacks? Whites today were not here then, they did not participate in the treatments of blacks. geez you are incredible


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


Meaning?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 24, 2018)

I wonder if a certain someone posting on this thread knows why Malcolm X would get pissed at the alabaster, liberal white college girls who would go out of their way to flitter around him, falling all over themselves to show how enlightened they were in their admiration for him? 


*ahem*


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 24, 2018)

White people calling black people horrible names and treating them like second class citizens is not acceptable, it is horrible. This does not give anyone the right to call whites names because they feel whites haven't had it as bad as they have. This is total bullshit. Nobody gets a pass just for past injustices.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 24, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> White people calling black people horrible names and treating them like second class citizens is not acceptable, it is horrible. This does not give anyone the right to call whites names because they feel whites haven't had it as bad as they have. This is total bullshit. Nobody gets a pass just for past injustices.






Of course. Most 5 year-old children can grasp such basic logic.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Look Molly, you want always make everything exactly the same. . You keep talking about the negatives blacks have done to whites like the same history exists and it doesn't.  You don't seem to get that and when it mentioned to you then you come forth with the classic defense mechanism of how that was in the past. Until you can cite examples where blacks made laws and policies that purposefully denied whites of opportunities you cannot really talk about how blacks do negative things to whites. A black person beating up a white person is bad, but it's not voter suppression Molly. Why can't you understand that? .


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


More of your nonsense. I do not make everything the same, but you seem to think blacks should get a pass, for the past. There are no laws implemented today that deny blacks anything. Move on, quit living in the past. No, things are not equal, they should be. Just because whites treated blacks bad in the past, and some still due, does NOT give blacks the right to treat whites badly today. WTF does voter suppression have to do with beating up white people? Beating up anyone is not right. Blacks have the right to vote, what is your damn point? Quit making excuses for anyone treating others bad. It is all wrong, regardless of race. But you think it is okay as long as the bad treatment is toward a white person.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> White people calling black people horrible names and treating them like second class citizens is not acceptable, it is horrible. This does not give anyone the right to call whites names because they feel whites haven't had it as bad as they have. This is total bullshit. Nobody gets a pass just for past injustices.



Molly this is about more than past injustices and bad names. Your view on this is simplistic and you refuse to educate yourself about the completeness of what has been done and what continues to be done. Why not try doing that instead of arguing all day and night with people based upon an unlearned opinion and a feeling of white victimization?


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > White people calling black people horrible names and treating them like second class citizens is not acceptable, it is horrible. This does not give anyone the right to call whites names because they feel whites haven't had it as bad as they have. This is total bullshit. Nobody gets a pass just for past injustices.
> ...


I am not a victim. You seem to be. I just disagree with you that it is okay to call anyone names. Constant whining about how bad whites treat blacks. I have already said I disagree with racism. Equal treatment is what I agree on, but you don't. You want blacks to be able to do and say whatever they want, because they have been oppressed. Today there are still strides to be made, things are not equal or perfect. But, this does NOT give anyone the right to treat others badly, even blacks.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 24, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> In light of the recent incident involving LeBron James, I would like to share some portions of *Michael Eric Dyson’s book, “Tears We Cannot Stop*,” and also add some words from my own book.
> 
> *“N*****. Admit it, beloved, that word – that abomination – is still with us. Yes, it’s ugly. Yes, it’s full of hate. And yet, a lot of you, or at least a lot of the folk you know, still think of black folk as n******.  I remember the first time I heard the white world call me “n*****.” I say white world because it was not an individual man saying that to me, mind you, even though the words came from his mouth. This man was simply repeating what he had been told about me. I was every black person he’d ever met. We were all the same. That’s what n***** meant. That’s what it still means.”*
> 
> ...


There are a lot of great black people. I have black relatives. I love them dearly. The main thing on these forums that hit a nerve with me are the post defending someone when they are wrong and calling me racist when I differ with their opinions.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Nonsense my ass. You right here crying about hw we do not talk about how blacks  mistreat whites like its the exact same thing as what blacks keep getting. This is not about the past  and if I call you stupid for your continued repetition of this silly line you want to get offended...The simple fact you don't know how modern voting suppression exists makes you unworthy to waste time debating. I have never said its right to treat anyone wrong.  So when did racism end Molly? .You keep talking abut whites being treated badly for things in the past like it doesn't happen now. So when did racism end. Don't tell me you didn't say racism ended because you are saying that whites are getting treated bad for things in the past and not for what they do now. So when did racism nd Molly?


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Another idiotic response. I NEVER said racism ended. I have said many times it still exist. My responses on this thread is that it does NOT give anyone the right to call whites names. I am not offended, you are the only one calling me names, you are nothing to me. Yes, some blacks blame whites today for the past, whether or not they had anything to do with it or not. I NEVER said bad things don't happen to blacks now. You seem to totally miss my point. Regardless of how blacks are treated, it does not give them the right to call whites names, if they haven't done anything to deserve it. WTF is it so hard to understand? I am not the one whining, you are. I made a comment about how it is not right for one person to do something but not another. YOU are the one who is not worth a debate with, you are so blinded by your own race, you refuse to see anyone else's viewpoint.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


If it isn't about the past, you do a damn good job of bringing it up in virtually all of your posts.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 24, 2018)

And just because it is not the same, how blacks are not treated equally, this does not mean that blacks should get a free pass to say and do what they want toward white people. You just don't get it, IM2, you are so narrow minded.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 24, 2018)

And by the way IM2, if I am not worthy of debating, how bout you STFU? You don't have to respond to my posts to other people, or to you either.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



I've never said it was OK to call anyone names. You are here arguing from a position of victimhood. I know you can't understand that because you just don't have the knowledge and you think a  victim can only be a black person standing up against racism, but that's not victimhood, what you are doing is. You are the one not for equal treatment. Because if there are strides still to be made it means that equal treatment does not exist. Molly yo think what you ae saying makes sense, but it doesn't. It's stupid. You assume I want blacks to be able to do and say anything because we were oppressed, Do you not understand how stupid that sounds? You say I don't want equal treatment. Based on what can you make that comment? You make no sense but you run your mouth day in and day out because others just as dumb will jump on anyone who doesn't go along with the racism. Molly, if you had the ovarian fortitude, I could shows you how whites have got what they have beginning in 1618 that has allowed them to be were they are today. And if you think  that 243 years of working for free has no impact on the black community today while sons and daughters of the revolution and other whites are now in the 15th or 16th generation of turning over old money. then you are crazy as hell.

This discussion is not just about you, and it's not just about me. It is about blacks and whites, two distinct groups in America with histories and those histories are direct opposites of one another. So until whites like you understand that and keep trying to argue like we have had the same experience and you ignore the macro level of this argument to talk about what you haven't' done at the micro level, you are a waste of time.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> And just because it is not the same, how blacks are not treated equally, this does not mean that blacks should get a free pass to say and do what they want toward white people. You just don't get it, IM2, you are so narrow minded.



Since I've never said that, I don't need to get it.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


There ya go again, the past, 1618? Really? I don't have old money so I can't relate. I never said we have the same experiences, NEVER ONCE compared them.I am not playing the victim. I have not been victimized. You are crying on here all the time. You think I don't deserve to comment. Just what are you doing on here, other than arguing about anything I post? If I am a waste of time, go away and shut the fuck up. Just because I don't think you should call whites names you get butt hurt and blabber about other shit that is irrelevant. The past is irrelevant when it comes to treating people right, when they don't deserve mistreatment. You can't understand that. I do make sense, you just don't have the sense to understand anything other than your one-sided views.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > And just because it is not the same, how blacks are not treated equally, this does not mean that blacks should get a free pass to say and do what they want toward white people. You just don't get it, IM2, you are so narrow minded.
> ...


Yes, you make excuses of how it isn't the same. All I said was nobody should be calling names and you go on a long tirade about how blacks have been oppressed, etc etc etc....no excuse.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


Sorry, I had to go out for a while. Like I've often said, although laws may be currently on the books that make certain acts of discrimination illegal, the implementation of those laws are not always carried through and so many things that used to be done openly are now done quietly and  are done in such a way to be nearly impossible to prove in a court of law.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 24, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


I agree. It isn't always regarding race either. People will hire who they want, regardless of the laws. Some won't hire blacks, Mexican's, orientals, women, etc.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 24, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


While I was running my errand a few incidents came to mind where I was called white ass, white bitch, etc. etc. by a black woman, who was my neighbor. I tried to reason with her from time to time, tried to get a mediator, but nothing worked. Tried ignoring her, but she persisted. Finally, she actually threatened to kill me so I took her to court and eventually got a restraining order. She eventually moved away.

The next time it was a teenage black girl who harassed me and called me white this, that and the other. She eventually threatened me also. I took her to court but because she had family members who worked at court, our case kept getting delayed. I finally wrote to the District Attorney and the next court date we were heard and got a restraining order. She eventually moved away also. 

None of this was pleasant, but I treated each of these people as individuals with obvious problems. It did not make me dislike or blame all black people of racism or hating white people.  I knew far too many good black people by then.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 24, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I don't blame all black people for anything. I know and love many black people. I have many black relatives that I love tremendously. A lot of blacks say blacks can't be racist, what do you call the way you were treated, if not racism?


----------



## LOIE (Jan 24, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


I don't believe anybody ever said it was O.K. - I just said that history explains why some of the name calling takes place. I do think that if things had been reversed and all of those horrible things has been done to whites by blacks, that it would never be forgotten.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Of course there is no more racism  Race is never considered even though blacks are unemployed at double the rate of whites, it just means that all the blacks who did not get hired were unqualified. It's not about it always being about anything it is that it happens at all.

Racism by whites is a major problem in this nation. Denying it allows it to continue.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 24, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


I actually call it anger, maybe hatred. But I believe personally that racism is much more than prejudice against someone for their color. I believe it is a system for controlling people who are perceived to be "less than."


----------



## LOIE (Jan 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Here's some more of the book So You Want To Talk About Race.

"No discussion of racism is just about one incident for people of color, because we cannot divorce ourselves from the past pain of systematic racism, or the future repercussion of current abuse. When people of color talk about systematic racism, far more than feelings have been hurt and far more than feelings are at stake. When people of color are talking about racism, no matter the immediate subject, they are also always talking about lifelong abuse at the hands of society.

If you've been privileged enough to not suffer from the cumulative effects of systemic racism, and are therefore able to look at racially charged situations one at a time and then let it go, please recognize that very few people of color are able to enter into discussions on racism with the same freedom.  When people of color speak out about systemic racism, they are opening up all of that pain and fear and anger to you. They are not doing this because they enjoy it. We do this because we have to, because systemic racism is killing us. And yes, that pain and fear and anger will sometimes show in our words and our actions. But to see all that pain and how we fight still after entire lifetimes of struggle - and then tell us to be more polite is just plain cruel. To refuse to listen to someone's cries for justice and equality until the request comes in a language you feel comfortable with is a way of asserting your dominance over them in the situation."

I think we as white people have a lot to learn.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


I never denied it. I don't know how to fix it. What do you suggest?


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 24, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


I agree


----------



## LOIE (Jan 24, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


I have joined an organization who fights for racial justice, equal employment opportunities, educational equality, fair minimum wage, etc. I support them and go to whatever marches and meetings I can. They also give out info about when to call our congressmen and let our voices be heard. They seem like little things but when thousands of people work together it can be very effective.

Along with that I attend as many discussions on race and I can to learn. Most recently it was an organization called Come To The Table.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



 Anger at the way we have been treated. You don't get it molly. You don't get to mistreat a group of people continuously fpr 400 years, and when I say 400 it means from 1618 when Hugh Gywnne decided to male his black servant a slave until 2018 which is right now. You don't get o do tat and expect there will not be one person who is going tp show anger towards you.  To actually miss this and try claiming racism shows your ignorance. I've never said it is OK to call anyone a name. I have said that the damage from racist laws and policies made by whites need to be fixed and those racist laws ad ;policies have benefitted whites as a whole. Nowhere in these words are it's fine to call white people names and they can't call us names. This is why I say you make no sense. Because you don't. .Whites today have benefitted from those laws and policies and whites need roll up sleeves and work to fix the damage with us instead of crying about how we don't talk abut how blacks mistreat whites.. So if that's mistreating whites, then I'm going to be mistreating whites until the problem is fixed or I am gone.

No matter what you think, there are degrees to things. It's why even in murder here are various degrees and various punishments for the same act depending on intent. A black person calling a white person a name is not the same as a white person denying a black person a job..


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


I agree with you on that. Denying someone a job hurts a hell of a lot more than a name. My posts were not meant to be blown out of proportion, saying nobody deserves to be put down with derogetory names was all I said, no matter who you are. No, blacks are not treated equal. I asked you for a suggestion on changing that. Enough with the damn insults.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 24, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Hope nobody minds me jumping in here. I would like to share a couple stories I heard last weekend.


How do you know these stories are true?  I'll bet there is no end to such _stories._  How come we never hear stories about acts of kindness shown to Blacks by Whites.  Why is it we never hear stories about the miseries heaped on Whites who opposed slavery?


----------



## MikeK (Jan 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> [...] Whites today have benefitted from those laws and policies and whites need roll up sleeves and work to fix the damage with us instead of crying about how we don't talk abut how blacks mistreat whites.[...]


Any reparation you have in mind has been paid in full by the simple fact that you are living in the U.S. instead of in the homeland of your enslaved forebears where you would be living in a mud hut, dining on rat soup, and hoping some neighboring tribe isn't getting ready to capture you and sell you.  

I don't know what level of society you inhabit, but whichever it might be you need to understand that the standard of living of Blacks in America is far better than that of Blacks who live anywhere else in the world.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 25, 2018)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > [...] Whites today have benefitted from those laws and policies and whites need roll up sleeves and work to fix the damage with us instead of crying about how we don't talk abut how blacks mistreat whites.[...]
> ...



Since I didn't ask for reparations....  . What you need  do is what I suggested. Because if  I moved  Africa I would no more be living in a mud hut than your white ass would be living in a sod cabin hoping the feudal lords don't beat your ass, taking two baths in your life, watching rats living with you while the dead bodes float in the river while you drink the same water you would face back in your ancestral home.


----------



## Taz (Jan 25, 2018)

The N word? You mean "Not-White"?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 25, 2018)

Taz said:


> The N word? You mean "Not-White"?



People get paid for being comedians. You work at the corner convenience store. So it's apparent you aren't funny.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Since I didn't ask for reparations....
> 
> [...]


No.  You didn't ask directly and openly for reparations but the focus of your commentary makes it clear that's what you have in mind.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 25, 2018)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Since I didn't ask for reparations....
> ...



If I was talking about reparations I would be saying reparations. Since I didn't ask for reparations.... . What you need do is what I suggested. Because if I moved Africa I would no more be living in a mud hut than your white ass would be living in a sod cabin hoping the feudal lords don't beat your ass, taking two baths in your life, watching rats living with you while the dead bodes float in the river while you drink the same water you would face back in your ancestral home.


----------



## Taz (Jan 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > The N word? You mean "Not-White"?
> ...


I’m being serious.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Then what is it that you want?  For people to be nice to you and not say mean things?  Seriously, I don't get what you think you are going to get out of people.  People who are racist are going to be racist.  That is all there is to it.  All of this angst and complaining isn't going to help you or change the minds of any racists.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Well I believe we can end racism. Just because you are a racist doesn't mean racism should get to continue. So try asking your questions to some of these white people here.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 26, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yet the fact is the following is racist: * Some of you claim that black folk are racists too when they use epithets like honky, redneck, cracker, ofay, gray boy and the like.  *Asking for a pass on what is racism is like a Trumper asking for a pass on Alt Facts.  There is no Alt Racism, guys, for any of us, regardless of color.



Were honkies, rednecks, or crackers taken to Africa in chains to work on plantations?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



That's even worse. I wouldn't admit that if I were you.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 26, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Were honkies, rednecks, or crackers taken to Africa in chains to work on plantations?


No.  They weren't.  So why do you suppose they weren't?  

It appears to be in the essential nature of the Black sub-species to enslave others, including their own kind -- a practice that continues to this day in many parts of the African continent, such as, Mauritania, Mali, Nigeria, Chad, Sudan, et al.  The simple reality is the White sub-species has abandoned the practice of slavery whereas Blacks have not.  It appears to be an embedded characteristic of their culture.  

And you may rest assured I will be denounced as a "racist" for making this simple academic observation.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 26, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Then what is it that you want?  For people to be nice to you and not say mean things?  Seriously, I don't get what you think you are going to get out of people.  People who are racist are going to be racist.  That is all there is to it.  All of this angst and complaining isn't going to help you or change the minds of any racists.


Chris,

Specifically what do you mean when using the word, _"racist?"_  What exactly is a _"racist?"_


----------



## DrLove (Jan 26, 2018)

MikeK said:


> It appears to be in the essential nature of the Black sub-species to enslave others, including their own kind -- a practice that continues to this day in many parts of the African continent, such as, Mauritania, Mali, Nigeria, Chad, Sudan, et al.  The simple reality is the White sub-species has abandoned the practice of slavery whereas Blacks have not.  It appears to be an embedded characteristic of their culture.
> 
> And you may rest assured I will be denounced as a "racist" for making this simple academic observation.



Nominated ^ ^ ^ For Super-Dumb and Most Racist Analysis of the Day!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2018)

MikeK said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Then what is it that you want?  For people to be nice to you and not say mean things?  Seriously, I don't get what you think you are going to get out of people.  People who are racist are going to be racist.  That is all there is to it.  All of this angst and complaining isn't going to help you or change the minds of any racists.
> ...



Well, this is the definition I would probably use.  

*Definition of racism*
: a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race


----------



## Taz (Jan 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > It appears to be in the essential nature of the Black sub-species to enslave others, including their own kind -- a practice that continues to this day in many parts of the African continent, such as, Mauritania, Mali, Nigeria, Chad, Sudan, et al.  The simple reality is the White sub-species has abandoned the practice of slavery whereas Blacks have not.  It appears to be an embedded characteristic of their culture.
> ...


So it's racist to simply say what's going on in Africa now?


----------



## DrLove (Jan 29, 2018)

Taz said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



There is sex trafficking and slavery right here in the United States. Wanna talk about that?
BTW, your avatar is also racist


----------



## Taz (Jan 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


But i's not racist to talk about the same thing in the US?

My avatar celebrates the coming Negro history month.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 29, 2018)

Taz said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Has nothing to do with race in the US - you hear about these rings in the US a couple times a month. Some small time - others massive. Some white people, some Hispanic, some black. Mikey's diatribe about "the black subspecies enslaving others" had a clear racist tone.

"Negro History Month" - Yes, February is BLACK History Month. You and Mikey are failing here trying to convince others that you're not dog whistling. 

Get a room


----------



## Taz (Jan 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


"the black subspecies enslaving others" isn't racist, blacks did invent slavery and sold other blacks to whites.

As for the word "negro", why is it that you peeps get all upset over that word, it's the name of your race, and I don't get all bent out of shape when someone calls me a caucasian. What's up with that?


----------



## DrLove (Jan 29, 2018)

Taz said:


> "the black subspecies enslaving others" isn't racist, blacks did invent slavery and sold other blacks to whites.
> 
> As for the word "negro", why is it that you peeps get all upset over that word, it's the name of your race, and I don't get all bent out of shape when someone calls me a caucasian. What's up with that?



Keep it to yourself dude - I'm done. Your Go To Sites are here .. Scram

Stormfront - White Nationalist Community         <meta name="sitelock-site-verification" content="3053" />
American Renaissance


----------



## Taz (Jan 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > "the black subspecies enslaving others" isn't racist, blacks did invent slavery and sold other blacks to whites.
> ...


So you can't give me a reason why the word "negro" makes you upset? Is "negroid" better?


----------



## MikeK (Jan 29, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Well, this is the definition I would probably use.
> 
> *Definition of racism*
> : a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce *an* inherent superiority of a particular race


 Noting the use of "an" rather than "the" in the clause, *racial differences produce (--) inherent superiority,* I am inclined to agree with this definition.

I do believe the American Negro to be inherently superior to his/her Caucasian and Asian counterpart in  physical endeavors.  I further believe the Asian to be demonstratedely superior to Caucasians and Negroes in scholastic endeavors. 

So it seems each of the various human sub-species (races) tend to excel in certain attributes while no sub-species is universally superior to all others.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> There is sex trafficking and slavery right here in the United States. Wanna talk about that?


Let's stay with the universally recognized definition of the word, _slavery,_ which refers to a socially acceptable practice.  The "slavery" and "sex-trafficking" you've referenced are specific criminal activities which have been assigned theatrical designations by imaginative reporters.  

Slavery is no longer an acceptable practice in the United States -- as it is in those parts of Africa I've mentioned.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 29, 2018)

MikeK said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > There is sex trafficking and slavery right here in the United States. Wanna talk about that?
> ...



Sex Trafficking - Slavery .. you say potato I say potahto. 
Sex trafficking: The new American slavery - CNN
This map shows where the world’s 30 million slaves live. There are 60,000 in the U.S.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Sex Trafficking - Slavery .. you say potato I say potahto.
> Sex trafficking: The new American slavery - CNN
> This map shows where the world’s 30 million slaves live. There are 60,000 in the U.S.


Regardless of that writer's arbitrary and imaginative use of language, the word, "slavery," as we Americans have come to recognize, refers to a lawful and socially acceptable practice of _owning_ other human beings as property.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 29, 2018)

MikeK said:


> Regardless of that writer's arbitrary and imaginative use of language, the word, "slavery," as we Americans have come to recognize, refers to a lawful and socially acceptable practice of _owning_ other human beings as property.



What's the difference? If one is engaged in sex trafficking, they OWN their victims - both literally and figuratively.


----------



## Taz (Jan 29, 2018)

Is the "n" word "negro"? And why don't y'all like to be call a negro? I don't go apeshit when someone refers to me as a caucasian.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yet the fact is the following is racist: * Some of you claim that black folk are racists too when they use epithets like honky, redneck, cracker, ofay, gray boy and the like.  *Asking for a pass on what is racism is like a Trumper asking for a pass on Alt Facts.  There is no Alt Racism, guys, for any of us, regardless of color.
> ...



No.. They were sent to PENAL COLONIES like Australia or Georgia and BANISHED for dead.. .

How's that? Do we get your sympathy now??


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Why haven't there been 50 threads on slavery existing NOW in the world? Why is it that there's no outrage about any of that? Is it because the nexus of slavery is still AFRICA today??? 

I'd be glad to promote THAT above discussions of the "N-word" that I rarely hear anymore outside of Black entertainment and culture..


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



This is just another instance where awful crap like slavery is mis-identified. Not ALL of the "sex slavery" is actually slavery. It's another way to minimize a word by over-using it. Not every prostitute is a "sex slave". Kinda like when leftists equate working at WallyMart to slavery..


----------



## DrLove (Jan 29, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> This is just another instance where awful crap like slavery is mis-identified. Not ALL of the "sex slavery" is actually slavery. It's another way to minimize a word by over-using it. Not every prostitute is a "sex slave". Kinda like when leftists equate working at WallyMart to slavery..



Where did I suggest that EVERY prostitute was a sex slave? They're being used like hell and under the control of their pimp... 

But no .. I speak of this sort of crap:

sex slave ring in us broken up


----------



## DrLove (Jan 29, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Were honkies, rednecks, or crackers taken to Africa in chains to work on plantations?
> ...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > This is just another instance where awful crap like slavery is mis-identified. Not ALL of the "sex slavery" is actually slavery. It's another way to minimize a word by over-using it. Not every prostitute is a "sex slave". Kinda like when leftists equate working at WallyMart to slavery..
> ...



Not saying that YOU did. But the media coverage has gone WAAAAY beyond reason equating sex industry with slavery.. I'd like to see EVERY kind of "slave ring" broken up.. Why don't we focus on that? Where is the outrage? Where are the threads on MODERN day slavery? The serious ones.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Are you joking?  Did you MISS American History classes?  Just lost a lot a respect for your perspective on abuses in history.  Go fix that problem yourself.. Find an 8th grader to help you...


----------



## DrLove (Jan 29, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



No link? - Okay you are summarily dismissed


----------



## DrLove (Jan 29, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



60,000 AMERICANS in slavery per my previous link - Let's start with that prior to calling all of Africa a shithole ...

MmmK?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Your ranting and raving about racists anonymously on an online message board is really going to be quite ineffectual at stopping any type of behavior.  Why not be realistic?  What else are you doing to "stop racism?"


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2018)

MikeK said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, this is the definition I would probably use.
> ...



I tend to look at people as individuals, and every individual has his/her own strengths and weaknesses.  Besides that, there can be other socioeconomic factors that are related to the perceived "superiority" of some races in some areas.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 29, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I tend to look at people as individuals, and every individual has his/her own strengths and weaknesses.  Besides that, there can be other socioeconomic factors that are related to the perceived "superiority" of some races in some areas.


Chris,

Do you ever watch NBA basketball games?  

I really don't care for most sports, football, baseball, etc., and I have no interest at all in the game itself, but when I watch some of those Black basketball players move I am always amazed at their physical skill, agility, speed, and stamina.  There are some pretty good White players but none come close to the Blacks.  There is no question that the Black players are physically superior.  

That's not a "racist" assessment.  It's an observation based on readily perceptible evidence.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 4, 2018)

MikeK said:


> ....  There are some pretty good White players but none come close to the Blacks.  There is no question that the Black players are physically superior. .......




That is just stupid shit.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 4, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > ....  There are some pretty good White players but none come close to the Blacks.  There is no question that the Black players are physically superior. .......
> ...


Do you ever watch NBA basketball games?


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 5, 2018)

DrLove said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



It's your embarrassment for forgetting your 8th grade history..  It's absolutely comical you're asking me for a link to something that should have prevented you moving up to High School... But here goes.. Not responsible for the outbursts of laughter from the peanut gallery at your stupidity... 

The founding fathers of Australia: The story of convicts shipped to the New World | Daily Mail Online

This was NOT unique.. Many convict colonies were established in the various empires of France, England, Spain etc.  And people were FORCIBLY SHIPPED without a lot of support to survive in their new world.. And I imagine, most ALL OF THEM --- were whiteys...  

The concept of a Georgia Penal Colony was sold to the King of England who granted the charter but only with the emphasis on buffering the Spanish colonies in Florida. So THOSE folks were not ALL incarcerated debtors. Because the King wanted a more stable settlement.  But that was the ORIGINAL plan..


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 5, 2018)

The British literally used the American colonies as dumping ground for convicts. MOST of them ended up in slavery of the "white kind"...    You're welcome --- genius... Here's your GED...  

Convicts Transported to Colonial America | Bibliography - Genealogy Decoded

*What you may not know is that the practice of sending prisoners to Australia only began when America had a Revolution and told the British to stop sending them HERE.  Really.

From nearly the first landing on the American shores up until 1776 and the Revolution, the British first through a black market type system, then by a government sanctioned (Transportation Act of 1718) policy systematically emptied the gaols of felons not convicted of what we would now call “high crimes.” Petty theft, prostitution, robbery, arson, and bigamy were offenses that could land you in America the hard way. They filled boats arriving from America with tobacco (imagine the smell) with these convicts destined to serve their sentence in the plantations of Maryland and Virginia.

Additionally, and not incidentally, the British also “transported” (that was the official sentence) political prisoners, POWs, and others not committing crimes.*


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 5, 2018)

MikeK said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...





I see many sports.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 7, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > ....  There are some pretty good White players but none come close to the Blacks.  There is no question that the Black players are physically superior. .......
> ...


Does it make you feel better to know that while Blacks are physically superior to Whites, chimpanzees are physically superior to Blacks?


----------

